# I Love Cats



## devdev (16/6/14)

Yes this is old, as old as the internet, but still cracks me up:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

She loves cats about as much as I do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (16/6/14)

Hahahaha I can picture you trying to hug every cat Rob, somehow the image just makes sense

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

My two Siamese cats when I was running my Internet business! They loved the warmth from the modems!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

The Late Fat Cat and my two current Bengals..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Late Fat Cat and my two current Bengals..
> View attachment 6512


They're awesome  I've never met a Bengal before

I can take a lot of abuse but when people say they don't like cats I take it personally, for some weird reason. If you like dogs then say you're a dog person, don't say you hate cats, that's just wrong man

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> They're awesome  I've never met a Bengal before
> 
> I can take a lot of abuse but when people say they don't like cats I take it personally, for some weird reason. If you like dogs then say you're a dog person, don't say you hate cats, that's just wrong man



I'm with you all the way here! I'm a cat person through and through! That's why I enjoyed Turkey (apart from the great people and lekker food) there are cats everywhere and the Turks love their cats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (16/6/14)

Do they love their cats, or do they 'love' their cats (kitty in the stew pot kind of love)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

devdev said:


> Do they love their cats, or do they 'love' their cats (kitty in the stew pot kind of love)



No reply here... only a picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with you all the way here! I'm a cat person through and through! That's why I enjoyed Turkey (apart from the great people and lekker food) there are cats everywhere and the Turks love their cats!


Milkshake's mom was part Turkish Van, can't see it though, the rag doll side takes over there but he couldn't be bothered with water, rain, puddles even falling in the bath doesn't phase him. And he is so clumsy, but he's the first responder when there's a stray nearby. He is our housecat, part house, part cat. 

After his bottle: (we've hand raised most of our cats)


All grown up:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## devdev (16/6/14)

Now this thread suddenly has all these handsome cats...

Real beauts both of you have

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> And he is so clumsy, but he's the first responder when there's a stray nearby.



Beautiful! I LOVE that "First Responder"! I know exactly what you mean by that! Baby Chan is our hunter and First Responder!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/6/14)

Since we're on the topic of cats... 

An update on the kittens

This little Grey and white boy is being adopted by @PeterHarris and is apparently named loki 

The other 2 are going to my sister 






















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

So cute! Cats are special animals! 

I have made Baby Choo's bed between Anthea and my pillows and turned on the hot blanket because it's a little nippy here (by Durban Standards anyway) and Choo has cleaned herself and is now fast asleep!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/6/14)

They are indeed. I can see myself as a crazy cat lady because they are so special... and so easy to look after... My heart just melts when I see kitties and these little ones have been driving me crazy wishing I could just keep them

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (16/6/14)

Best cats EVER!!! 

??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (16/6/14)

All our beauties

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## thekeeperza (20/6/14)

3 of our cats trying to stay warm



The kittens doing what they do best

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Melinda (20/6/14)

Been trying to convince Derick to get a fourth...but he doesn't want to, keeps insisting that 3 is enough...

Derick's baby, Grebo - or better known as Kattermaai



My Cat Miekie - she is a Maine Coon and very very special



And Loki - The Bengal - live up to his name as being very very mischievous - HATES being picked up, HATES being held, and being the cat of a 16 year old, who just want's to pick him up and hold him, this cat just accepts his fate 




I want a fourth, a little Burmese

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/14)

one can never have too many cats

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/6/14)

Agreed. We had 7 up until 20 minutes ago when one of the kittens went to its new home

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda (20/6/14)

It's sad when they go to their forever homes, but I'm sure you picked a good home

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/6/14)

Melinda said:


> It's sad when they go to their forever homes, but I'm sure you picked a good home


 
he went to @PeterHarris so I have no doubt he will be happy  The other two are going to my sister  though! I've gotten quite attached to the little munchkins! But at least my boy can have his bed back lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (20/6/14)

well lets just say i have already lost my recliner chair - it has been claimed as Loki's new throne.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (20/6/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/6/14)

Awwww! Precious baby! And that name suits him he is full of mischief!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Agreed. We had 7 up until 20 minutes ago when one of the kittens went to its new home
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I think we maxed out at like 27 or something at one stage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I think we maxed out at like 27 or something at one stage


 
wow!


----------



## Bumblebabe (25/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Milkshake's mom was part Turkish Van, can't see it though, the rag doll side takes over there but he couldn't be bothered with water, rain, puddles even falling in the bath doesn't phase him. And he is so clumsy, but he's the first responder when there's a stray nearby. He is our housecat, part house, part cat.
> 
> After his bottle: (we've hand raised most of our cats)
> View attachment 6514
> ...


 
Have to brag 
This is Milkshake with his mommy 




This is his Mommy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (25/6/14)

About a year ago
I dare you to spot the kid

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (25/6/14)

the kids the one with the glowing eyes right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat (26/6/14)

lol  cats doing their favourite thing, sleeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (29/6/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)

One of our Siamese babies - *Katara*





And her brother *Aang



*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

I just love squint eyed Siamese's! One of my best cats ever was a Siamese!

http://www.viper.co.za/sian/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love squint eyed Siamese's! One of my best cats ever was a Siamese!
> 
> http://www.viper.co.za/sian/


 
So awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/14)

Alex said:


> One of our Siamese babies - *Katara*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're beauties

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (29/6/14)




----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

Cat said:


>


 
Yip I also get teary eyed whenever I go to the web site and it's been more than a few years since she left us.


----------



## Cat (29/6/14)

Reminds me of my gran's cats when i was a kid. She had 5, at one time - seal points. Kind of strange to see the black face, after so many years with tabby seal point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Joey786 (29/6/14)

Me too

But they too big

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/6/14)

Big cats are just little cats trapped inside big bodies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (30/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (30/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollypop (30/6/14)

Where's the doggie thread!!?


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Where's the doggie thread!!?


 Here you go 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/i-also-love-dogs.3316/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

Loki having a nap as one does....









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Loki having a nap as one does....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat is one cute kitty


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/14)

Cats do seem quite at home on our shoulders 

Ziggy


Milkshake

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ZortEd (30/6/14)

I would like to introduce you guys to Sassy, she was adopted as a very young kitten at the SPCA 4 years ago.

....and this is how she drinks water

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/14)

haha mine do the same


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/7/14)

Happy kitty !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

I’m quite amazed at the number of cat lovers around… I’m normally alone around a bunch of testosterone filled boys that only like dogs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)

Let sleeping cats lie....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I’m quite amazed at the number of cat lovers around… I’m normally alone around a bunch of testosterone filled boys that only like dogs!


Who can't love cats, they're the only self cleaning appliance in the house

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (1/7/14)

cute


----------



## Bumblebabe (1/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Happy kitty !!


There is no awe button so ......AWE  looks very happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (1/7/14)

Little Dudleigh who we adopted from the Brakpan SPCA. So not only do we deserve kudos for rescuing a kitten from the SPCA, but we deserve extra kudos for rescuing a kitten from Brakpan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)

hehehe... ok, fair enough, you get double kudos for that 

He's gorgeous 

Most of our pets over the last 20 odd years have been rescues, they seem to bond much better with their servants (us) than those stuck-up pedigree types (no offence intended to those with the stuck-up types)


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

Baby Choo asleep in her carboard box on my desk!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

Love the bengal look @Rib Fosher. Such handsome Kattehs

Here is my rescue, Maclean. He only has one functional eye, because he had kitty herpes as a kitten



Here's a shot with my Olloclip fisheye lens. Action shot from the food bowl.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT (1/7/14)

This is Dudleighs older brother, Spades. And older sister, Karma.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz (2/7/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

I love cats

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

I love cats, especially with mayo...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> I love cats, especially with mayo...


 
Big fat Troll Alert!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (4/7/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cat (5/7/14)

https://www.facebook.com/ColeTheBlackCat?fref=ts


----------



## Cat (5/7/14)

> This cat followed us around asking for attention

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (5/7/14)

@Rob Fisher , apparently it's a Flame Point Siamese. i had never heard of that, and it doesn't have the extreme face and ear shape of the pedigree Siamese nowadays. i picked it up on imgur.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/14)

Cat said:


> @Rob Fisher , apparently it's a Flame Point Siamese. i had never heard of that, and it doesn't have the extreme face and ear shape of the pedigree Siamese nowadays. i picked it up on imgur.


 
That's a new one on me too! But certainly looks like siamese in the eyes!


----------



## annemarievdh (6/7/14)

Tipical cat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/7/14)

My breakfast club

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Too awesome!


----------



## Cat (6/7/14)

wow, 7!


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> My breakfast club


 
Shouldn't feed them sprockets @Rowan Francis, probably not very good for their teeth

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/7/14)

@Cat that's just some. We are down to 9 at the Francis cat hotel. We seem to have been a place for the unwanted and were at 29 at the busiest. All our kids are cast off's from the 4 dogs 9 cats 3 gooney pigs. Can be a fun house at times. And Dev they love my tools, fun to play soccer with down the passage at 3am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> And Dev they love my tools, fun to play soccer with down the passage at 3am.


 
Hahaha, typical cats!

Don't they all land up fighting to be the alpha male and female?


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/7/14)

There is the odd frackass but '' mommy '' is the boss and everybody cowtows to her tune. She is the fluffy grey in the picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

Hahaha soooooo adorable!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (20/7/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (20/7/14)

Alex said:


>


 
Agejinne mamma !!!!! I love this cat!!!! I want it I want it. Just hug and kiss and swish and cuddle !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Agejinne mamma !!!!! I love this cat!!!! I want it I want it. Just hug and kiss and swish and cuddle !!!!


 
He reminds me of some movie cat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/7/14)

Alex said:


> He reminds me of some movie cat.


 
He looks so adorable !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adksuperman (22/7/14)

My cats just love moving boxes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

Cute MAN!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

Age sweet!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/14)

Baby Choo and Erica today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RezaD (25/7/14)

I love cats to bits. ....
I just buried one of mine an hour ago.....looks like he got knocked over by a car...and then made it as far as next to my fence where my wife found him this afternoon after she went looking for him as she had seen him early this morning last....absolutely heartbroken. ...rip Snoopy....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/7/14)

RezaD said:


> I love cats to bits. ....
> I just buried one of mine an hour ago.....looks like he got knocked over by a car...and then made it as far as next to my fence where my wife found him this afternoon after she went looking for him as she had seen him early this morning last....absolutely heartbroken. ...rip Snoopy....


Dude, that sucks big time. Had the same kind of thing happen. Big man cried hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

RezaD said:


> I love cats to bits. ....
> I just buried one of mine an hour ago.....looks like he got knocked over by a car...and then made it as far as next to my fence where my wife found him this afternoon after she went looking for him as she had seen him early this morning last....absolutely heartbroken. ...rip Snoopy....


 
So sorry... I know how you feel... thinking of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (25/7/14)

Sorry for your loss @RezaD!
Some people suck


----------



## annemarievdh (25/7/14)

That is so sad.  i feel for you @RezaD. 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Cat (25/7/14)

ohh no! ...sorry,man. 

Cats are so intelligent but they just can't figure it out with cars. 
....Although, one time - long ago when i was a kid, i saw a cat run across the road, under a car and come out the other side. i was in the car behind.


----------



## RezaD (25/7/14)

Thanks all........ I am not really an emotional person but........my wife did not call me at work yesterday to tell me as she knew that was my favourite cat. More like a dog actually. Whenever I get home from work he was there to greet me....like a dog he would jump up on my leg until I scratched his head a bit. He would follow me everywhere when I am at home. Sometimes I would be doing some DIY in the garage and he would follow me back and forth between the house and the garage across the courtyard in the rain. He would sit on the basin every morning while I brush my teeth. I could not even take a crap without him else he would moan at the bathroom door until I opened it. He loved sleeping at my feet or on the massage chair in my bedroom. He would divide his time between me, my daughter and my wife. 

So when I got home yesterday my wife blurted it out and soon as I walked in as she knew I would immediately look for him as he would normally be waiting for me. I asked her to stop and not talk any further until I had digested it. It was bothering me that he was still lying next to the house. I desperately needed to bury him but it was pouring outside. At 11pm I turned on the TV and saw all these scenes of death and it disturbed me so deeply that I got up and went to the garage. I could not care anymore how hard it was raining. I fetched a spade and dug a hole in the pouring rain. But it is when I opened the bag just before I put him in the hole when I broke down completely from the gut wrenching agony of seeing my lifeless pet who was such an integral part of my normal life. My wife did not notice because when I got back I was soaked till in my socks. Still feeling like someone ripped my guts out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (25/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks all........ I am not really an emotional person but........my wife did not call me at work yesterday to tell me as she knew that was my favourite cat. More like a dog actually. Whenever I get home from work he was there to greet me....like a dog he would jump up on my leg until I scratched his head a bit. He would follow me everywhere when I am at home. Sometimes I would be doing some DIY in the garage and he would follow me back and forth between the house and the garage across the courtyard in the rain. He would sit on the basin every morning while I brush my teeth. I could not even take a crap without him else he would moan at the bathroom door until I opened it. He loved sleeping at my feet or on the massage chair in my bedroom. He would divide his time between me, my daughter and my wife.
> 
> So when I got home yesterday my wife blurted it out and soon as I walked in as she knew I would immediately look for him as he would normally be waiting for me. I asked her to stop and not talk any further until I had digested it. It was bothering me that he was still lying next to the house. I desperately needed to bury him but it was pouring outside. At 11pm I turned on the TV and saw all these scenes of death and it disturbed me so deeply that I got up and went to the garage. I could not care anymore how hard it was raining. I fetched a spade and dug a hole in the pouring rain. But it is when I opened the bag just before I put him in the hole when I broke down completely from the gut wrenching agony of seeing my lifeless pet who was such an integral part of my normal life. My wife did not notice because when I got back I was soaked till in my socks. Still feeling like someone ripped my guts out...
> View attachment 8561
> ...


 
My heart goes truly out for you Bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/7/14)

Ai jong 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks all........ I am not really an emotional person but........my wife did not call me at work yesterday to tell me as she knew that was my favourite cat. More like a dog actually. Whenever I get home from work he was there to greet me....like a dog he would jump up on my leg until I scratched his head a bit. He would follow me everywhere when I am at home. Sometimes I would be doing some DIY in the garage and he would follow me back and forth between the house and the garage across the courtyard in the rain. He would sit on the basin every morning while I brush my teeth. I could not even take a crap without him else he would moan at the bathroom door until I opened it. He loved sleeping at my feet or on the massage chair in my bedroom. He would divide his time between me, my daughter and my wife.
> 
> So when I got home yesterday my wife blurted it out and soon as I walked in as she knew I would immediately look for him as he would normally be waiting for me. I asked her to stop and not talk any further until I had digested it. It was bothering me that he was still lying next to the house. I desperately needed to bury him but it was pouring outside. At 11pm I turned on the TV and saw all these scenes of death and it disturbed me so deeply that I got up and went to the garage. I could not care anymore how hard it was raining. I fetched a spade and dug a hole in the pouring rain. But it is when I opened the bag just before I put him in the hole when I broke down completely from the gut wrenching agony of seeing my lifeless pet who was such an integral part of my normal life. My wife did not notice because when I got back I was soaked till in my socks. Still feeling like someone ripped my guts out...
> View attachment 8561
> ...


Your words have made this come alive for us. Thank you for sharing. May the pain recede and the memories comfort you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo and Erica today!
> View attachment 8552



Goodness that cat is stunning 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks all........ I am not really an emotional person but........my wife did not call me at work yesterday to tell me as she knew that was my favourite cat. More like a dog actually. Whenever I get home from work he was there to greet me....like a dog he would jump up on my leg until I scratched his head a bit. He would follow me everywhere when I am at home. Sometimes I would be doing some DIY in the garage and he would follow me back and forth between the house and the garage across the courtyard in the rain. He would sit on the basin every morning while I brush my teeth. I could not even take a crap without him else he would moan at the bathroom door until I opened it. He loved sleeping at my feet or on the massage chair in my bedroom. He would divide his time between me, my daughter and my wife.
> 
> So when I got home yesterday my wife blurted it out and soon as I walked in as she knew I would immediately look for him as he would normally be waiting for me. I asked her to stop and not talk any further until I had digested it. It was bothering me that he was still lying next to the house. I desperately needed to bury him but it was pouring outside. At 11pm I turned on the TV and saw all these scenes of death and it disturbed me so deeply that I got up and went to the garage. I could not care anymore how hard it was raining. I fetched a spade and dug a hole in the pouring rain. But it is when I opened the bag just before I put him in the hole when I broke down completely from the gut wrenching agony of seeing my lifeless pet who was such an integral part of my normal life. My wife did not notice because when I got back I was soaked till in my socks. Still feeling like someone ripped my guts out...
> View attachment 8561
> ...



I have a lost a cat the same way. Also a dog the same way. It's very painful, I am sorry for your loss. What beautiful little kitty you had 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (25/7/14)

RezaD said:


> I love cats to bits. ....
> I just buried one of mine an hour ago.....looks like he got knocked over by a car...and then made it as far as next to my fence where my wife found him this afternoon after she went looking for him as she had seen him early this morning last....absolutely heartbroken. ...rip Snoopy....


 
I'm so sorry for your loss friend, it's absolutely heart wrenching to have to go through something like this. Animals aren't just pets, they are our family and i am very sorry that you lost one of your family members  keeping you in my thoughts, strongs... :hug:

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Sooooo sweeet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (9/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

RezaD said:


> I love cats to bits. ....
> I just buried one of mine an hour ago.....looks like he got knocked over by a car...and then made it as far as next to my fence where my wife found him this afternoon after she went looking for him as she had seen him early this morning last....absolutely heartbroken. ...rip Snoopy....


I just read this now, aw man I'm so sorry for your loss... know exactly how you feel, had this happen one too many times also


----------



## Tweetie Pie (10/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo and Erica today!
> View attachment 8552


That is a beautiful cat....


----------



## Tweetie Pie (10/8/14)

I want a little munchkin cat, they have very short legs, the look so cute.... And a british shorthare cat. I love cats, the are so adorable...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/14)

Tweetie Pie said:


> That is a beautiful cat....


 
Thanks... she is a very special cat... she is a one man cat as opposed to a family cat... when I go away I have to phone her and talk to her... people think I'm crazy but she calms down after "speaking" to me on the phone. She is a Bengal... Cross between the Asian Wild Cat and Domestic cats... 5th generation.

If she is not out hunting in the gorge below she is with me 24/7.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tweetie Pie (10/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks... she is a very special cat... she is a one man cat as opposed to a family cat... when I go away I have to phone her and talk to her... people think I'm crazy but she calms down after "speaking" to me on the phone. She is a Bengal... Cross between the Asian Wild Cat and Domestic cats... 5th generation.
> 
> If she is not out hunting in the gorge below she is with me 24/7.


So cute, I speak to my cat to, she knows when I am in the house, when she walks in she screams till she finds me, when I'm not feeling well she comes and sit on my lap with her head om my hand. I love a one man cat, they are very loving only to u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/14)

Tweetie Pie said:


> So cute, I speak to my cat to, she knows when I am in the house, when she walks in she screams till she finds me, when I'm not feeling well she comes and sit on my lap with her head om my hand. I love a one man cat, they are very loving only to u


 
Only a cat person would understand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tweetie Pie (10/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only a cat person would understand.


An amen to that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/14)

I'm just gonna leave this here

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/14)

More Meow Mixes


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here




Haha excellent !!!


----------



## KimH (14/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Monzie and Choo both in their boxes on Dad's desk!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimH (20/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/14)

I love this guy! He has a whole lot of these things that ____ do that would be creepy if you do them - he is hilarious

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (29/8/14)

Broke our hearts. On a pavement in Tbilisi, Georgia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (31/8/14)

Andre said:


> Broke our hearts. On a pavement in Tbilisi, Georgia.


 
You go pet that cat RIGHT MEOW!

Poor katteh. Looks really down trodden

Not all feral cats are saints


----------



## WHeunis (2/9/14)

Andre said:


> Broke our hearts. On a pavement in Tbilisi, Georgia.


 
All my kitties are the "break your heart" -type kitties that I rescued.
Daddy loves all the little kitties!

But I have to stop myself sometimes, or things will go out of control in here real fast...
Wish I could save em all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

REO Cat!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (7/9/14)

*Heidi and Cinder*
by  rykinshin  · 9 hours ago

*My cat seemed lonely after my old cat died so I adopted this kitty to keep her company.*




*At first she wasn't too happy about it.*




*I kept them separated for the first two weeks and introduced them slowly.*




*Soon enough they began playing together.*







*And before I knew it they were best friends.*






















*One happy year later.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Cat (7/9/14)

too good.


----------



## Alex (15/9/14)

She approves of the Bombies sticker placement!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cat (16/9/14)

cutie  nice long whiskers.
The sticker looks cool. What is that thing, the new Sigelei? Fat. i saw it somewhere the other day...


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (30/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 12200


 
duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude!


----------



## TylerD (1/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

STOP IT!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (2/10/14)

*put me down or i'll clAWWwwwwwww your eyes out*


----------



## Alex (2/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

RUB MY TUMMY!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 12459


Hahahaha so darn cute !!!!!


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/10/14)

Master of Disguise

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/10/14)

Alex said:


> Master of Disguise



Hahaha agesweet!!!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Alex (9/10/14)

Booby Trap

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/14)

cats > dogs any day of the week! By the way we have kittens again, didnt get the mother fixed in time.. little skank lol. So if anyone is looking for a little kitten let VK know. We only have 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/14)

They were born today so can probably home in 5/6wks


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> They were born today so can probably home in 5/6wks



No pics it didn't happen!


----------



## Gizmo (10/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

Oh so Noo Noo man! Too cute!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (10/10/14)

Mom to the rescue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (11/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

Alex said:


>



So schweeet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/10/14)

*I present the Norwegian Forest Cat. One of the most beautiful domestic cats I've ever seen.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

Wow that is something else Alex. I am such a sucker for cats, I would pay to dolla for that beauty sitting infront of my screen when trying to reply on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/10/14)

Alex said:


> *I present the Norwegian Forest Cat. One of the most beautiful domestic cats I've ever seen.*


Wow, that is one stunning Cat. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Alex (13/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/10/14)

Got into big trouble for this little fella

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Got into big trouble for this little fella


A new addition to the family? He's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/10/14)

He was added while i was here in joburg . Saw him on our home notice board looking for a home so i messaged and said we will take him just drop him off at the house . Got a nice phone call when he was dropped off ..ooops.. will post a small vid of why i was forgiven .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/10/14)

ok so it's taken ages to process , here is why this little chap stole my heart and found a new home with us , and why i was forgiven .. eventually

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/10/14)

@annemarievdh , no comment ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @annemarievdh , no comment ??



I'd rather not comment, I just might start crying. I'm not allowed a kitty 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/10/14)

aaah shame , you can remote sponsor any of ours if you would like ?? did you see why he's called TukTuk


----------



## annemarievdh (14/10/14)

No I was just thinking of kissing and cuddling and playing with the little bundle of fluff. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> No I was just thinking of kissing and cuddling and playing with the little bundle of fluff.
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



suggest you watch the vid ... i will be waiting for the melted heart flop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

So cute man!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> ok so it's taken ages to process , here is why this little chap stole my heart and found a new home with us , and why i was forgiven .. eventually




He is just so precious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/10/14)

I still don't see why she's called TukTuk, but she's so sweet!!  
@Rowan Francis

Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I still don't see why she's called TukTuk, but she's so sweet!!
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



She has 3 legs hun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/10/14)

Ag shaim!! Didn't even see that. Her little face kept my attention. That just makes her even more adorable 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/10/14)

watch at about 30sec where he cleans his stump ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> watch at about 30sec where he cleans his stump ...



 and I thought he mirror neuron a dog licking his ..... 

PS. Annemarie I also didn't see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/10/14)

I bought my wife a Silver Point Chinchilla for her birthday in 2008. Our little Maddy was diagnosed with kidney disease this afternoon, so lots of sadness in our house tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> I bought my wife a Silver Point Chinchilla for her birthday in 2008. Our little Maddy was diagnosed with kidney disease this afternoon, so lots of sadness in our house tonight


Aw, that is sad....all the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/10/14)

Andre said:


> Aw, that is sad....all the best.



Thanks man. She's on IV tonight to try and normalise the kidney levels, so we'll see tomorrow what the new blood tests and ultrasonic show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

this did not go as planned LOL

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## LandyMan (17/10/14)

We lost her at 10:35 this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> We lost her at 10:35 this morning




Shame man , our thoughts are with you all .


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/14)

Sorry @LandyMan. Thinking about you...


----------



## annemarievdh (17/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> We lost her at 10:35 this morning



Sorry to hear. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> We lost her at 10:35 this morning


Sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## TylerD (17/10/14)

That sucks big time! Sorry @LandyMan !


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Sorry to read this @LandyMan, how long did you had her? what was her name?


----------



## LandyMan (17/10/14)

johan said:


> Sorry to read this @LandyMan, how long did you had her? what was her name?


Thanks for all the encouraging messages. Maddy turned 6 earlier this year, and she was a Silver Point Chinchilla.


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks for all the encouraging messages. Maddy turned 6 earlier this year, and she was a Silver Point Chinchilla.



Thanks for the info, that is just very sad. I don't know cats at all, but as an animal lover I truly feel your pain - hang on and embrace all the good memories of Maddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (17/10/14)

johan said:


> Thanks for the info, that is just very sad. I don't know cats at all, but as an animal lover I truly feel your pain - hang on and embrace all the good memories of Maddy.


Thanks Johan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/10/14)

This is to cute

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1877871280343&id=153797761317550


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/14)

It's a cold evening in Durbs and we have blankies and the heater is on. Baby Choo is on Dads lap and we are watching TV. And we have tropical ice in Kiera. Life is good.






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (18/10/14)

Doesn't this just warm your heart 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205142466986473&id=1388582049


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

Baby Choo when she was a kitten!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

My Siamese looking after the modems when I was an ISP. They loved the heat that came off the modems!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (19/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Siamese looking after the modems when I was an ISP. They loved the heat that came off the modems!
> 
> View attachment 13360



Aawwuuu!!  sooo sweet. Cats just make everything better 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> We lost her at 10:35 this morning


So sorry to hear this @LandyMan 

It's an awful feeling saying farewell to the small family members, take comfort in knowing that she had a wonderful life with a loving family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/10/14)

love this vid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

I saw this yesterday at a really cool shop in Rosebank 

Made me think of @Rob Fisher and all the cat lovers. 

I sneaked in a quick pic when no one was looking

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/14)

Silver said:


> I saw this yesterday at a really cool shop in Rosebank
> 
> Made me think of @Rob Fisher and all the cat lovers.
> 
> ...


a really cool shop? 

Were all the windows painted black?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> a really cool shop?
> 
> Were all the windows painted black?



Lol @BumbleBee - you crack me up 

I think it was called Big Blue - lol - not that kind of blue.
Just a really cool shop with so many gadgets and things that one seldom sees

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

Silver said:


> Lol @BumbleBee - you crack me up
> 
> I think it was called Big Blue - lol - not that kind of blue.
> Just a really cool shop with so many gadgets and things that one seldom sees



I love big blue  Big Blue and Typo are 2 of my favorite shops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I love big blue  Big Blue and Typo are 2 of my favorite shops



I actually want to go back and spend more time there - didn't get to see all the stuff properly since we were hungry and needed to eat
I saw Typo - but didnt go in - will check that out next time
I sense a mini vape meet of sorts in Rosebank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (21/10/14)

If unsure what something is, hit with paw

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/14)

Here's Abby, keeping me company on the bog....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

Baby Choo enjoying some sun beams after a few days of rain!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (27/10/14)

This article makes a lot of sense 

http://www.wired.com/2014/10/cat-thinks-youre-huge-unpredictable-ape/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/10/14)

Makes absolute sense @free3dom - I have a family member thats a cat owner, and I feel exactly the same about him, in fact most accurate description of him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/10/14)

LOL @johan ...I too sometimes feel like a big ape...then I look down at the e-cig and my hand and feel somewhat more civilized

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 14005



ROFL  new meaning to "Static Cat"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

​
The ancient Egyptians held cats in the highest esteem, the penalties for injuring or killing a cat were severe. They worshipped a Cat Goddess, often represented as half feline, half woman, whom they called Bastet. The main center for the worship of Bastet was in northern Egypt at the city of Bubastis. The festival honoring Bastet was described as one of the largest and most enthusiastically celebrated in all of Egypt by the visiting Roman writer Herodotus.

When a cat died in ancient Egypt, their human family would go into deep mourning (as we do) and shave their eyebrows (like Nataniel).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

johan said:


> and shave their eyebrows (like Nataniel).


He has been mourning the loss of his cat for a while now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> He has been mourning the loss of his cat for a while now



No I doubt that he can mourn over anything except him/herself 

PS. ... but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (29/10/14)

On the kitty subject ... seeing that we lost Maddy, we want to get our son a new kitten for his birthday on Sunday. Does anyone know a reputable place to get Persian/Persian Chinchilla kittens ... they don't need to be thoroughbred, as I can't pay R6k for a kitten .. used all my money on vape gear 

Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> On the kitty subject ... seeing that we lost Maddy, we want to get our son a new kitten for his birthday on Sunday. Does anyone know a reputable place to get Persian/Persian Chinchilla kittens ... they don't need to be thoroughbred, as I can't pay R6k for a kitten .. used all my money on vape gear
> 
> Thanks


Have you considered checking out the SPCA or animal shelters?


----------



## LandyMan (29/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Have you considered checking out the SPCA or animal shelters?


Yeah, we've been looking all over. Most of the persians are all grown up and the shelters and SPCA


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Yeah, we've been looking all over. Most of the persians are all grown up and the shelters and SPCA


I was thinking more in the lines of looking for the saddest looking street/house cat, all my really special cats have all been rescues or unwanted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I was thinking more in the lines of looking for the saddest looking street/house cat, all my really special cats have all been rescues or unwanted



And Tzaneen has so many stray cats 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> And Tzaneen has so many stray cats
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


We had 27 of them at one point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> We had 27 of them at one point



Genade!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

my gf loves cats and is completely mad about persian teacup kittens. i have spent a ridiculous amount of time looking for one to gift her with but they are all so expensive.
so i sent her this this morning, needless to say she was not impressed 




so guess what im on the hunt for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> so guess what im on the hunt for now



LOL, sounds like me


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> LOL, sounds like me



these doll face persians are lank expensive!! cheapest i found was R1500

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> these doll face persians are lank expensive!! cheapest i found was R1500


My wife's previous one was R3200. Eish. Do you know of any available in GP?


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> My wife's previous one was R3200. Eish. Do you know of any available in GP?


there might be hey. most breeders are up that side. 
http://www.gumtree.co.za/s-gauteng/persian+kittens/v1l3100003q0p1
http://welkom.locanto.co.za/ID_279004522/teacup-kitten-for-sale.html


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> there might be hey. most breeders are up that side.
> http://www.gumtree.co.za/s-gauteng/persian+kittens/v1l3100003q0p1
> http://welkom.locanto.co.za/ID_279004522/teacup-kitten-for-sale.html


Thanks. Just watch out for a guy called Eben/Jay/Jean. Scammed us out of R300 deposit last week Friday. He advertises in OLX and Locanto


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks. Just watch out for a guy called Eben/Jay/Jean. Scammed us out of R300 deposit last week Friday. He advertises in OLX and Locanto



ive actually stopped using olx altogether.
im busy looking for a toyota hilux double cab and ive comes across 7 scammers in the last 2 weeks alone. wont give me a vin number and only want to deal cash. apparently selling on behalf of a client moving overseas lol. all of them same excuse.


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks. Just watch out for a guy called Eben/Jay/Jean. Scammed us out of R300 deposit last week Friday. He advertises in OLX and Locanto


also try to register on www.kittycat.co.za


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks. Just watch out for a guy called Eben/Jay/Jean. Scammed us out of R300 deposit last week Friday. He advertises in OLX and Locanto


And just to make sure no-one else falls for his crap, his phone number is 0761742003

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

So that Locanto link already have the red lights flashing ... 3 adverts for cats ... 2 in CT and one in Free State .... hhmmm


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> So that Locanto link already have the red lights flashing ... 3 adverts for cats ... 2 in CT and one in Free State .... hhmmm


the cape town ones is old. been on there about 4 months now. 
but i would never give a deposit. more than happy to take a drive out see what im paying for. pay for it and leave with it. 
just rule to live by when dealing with online sellers


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

I didn't know cats can be so expensive. I like cats but unfortunately due to the little one we can't have a cat in the house till she is older.


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> the cape town ones is old. been on there about 4 months now.
> but i would never give a deposit. more than happy to take a drive out see what im paying for. pay for it and leave with it.
> just rule to live by when dealing with online sellers



That's what I also do ... the guy was supposedly from Polokwane, and would bring the cat through to us ... I was in meeting, wife was dealing with it, so I didn't have time to check the guy out. Decided that I'll risk the R300.


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I didn't know cats can be so expensive. I like cats but unfortunately due to the little one we can't have a cat in the house till she is older.


its ridiculous even if they do look like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> its ridiculous even if they do look like this
> 
> View attachment 14154
> 
> View attachment 14155


Haha. How much do those go for?


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Riddle said:


> Haha. How much do those go for?



cheapest ive seen is R1500 but you can pay up to R5000 from registered breeders


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

Wow. Ok thought the pitbull people were the only crazy ones. Really didn't know cats compete In price as well


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> there might be hey. most breeders are up that side.
> http://www.gumtree.co.za/s-gauteng/persian kittens/v1l3100003q0p1
> http://welkom.locanto.co.za/ID_279004522/teacup-kitten-for-sale.html



DUDE, you are the MAN! Kitty found and arranged, picking her up this afternoon. My son is going to be so chuffed, as this will be his Birthday present for Sunday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> DUDE, you are the MAN! Kitty found and arranged, picking her up this afternoon. My son is going to be so chuffed, as this will be his Birthday present for Sunday


great stuff bud. so glad to hear you found what you are looking for


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Riddle said:


> Wow. Ok thought the pitbull people were the only crazy ones. Really didn't know cats compete In price as well



there are kittens that still cost way more. im working in the wrong trade lol


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> there are kittens that still cost way more. im working in the wrong trade lol


Definitely... and most of these people are doing it as a hobby. Unlike our hobbies that cost us money they making money out of it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> DUDE, you are the MAN! Kitty found and arranged, picking her up this afternoon. My son is going to be so chuffed, as this will be his Birthday present for Sunday



be sure to post a pic of your new addition

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> be sure to post a pic of your new addition


Will do!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

Hhheeeerrrrreeeeeee'sssssss Chloe:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hhheeeerrrrreeeeeee'sssssss Chloe:
> View attachment 14214



Aaawwwwuuuuu!!!!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hhheeeerrrrreeeeeee'sssssss Chloe:
> View attachment 14214


OMG that face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

here'tjie pa maar dis cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hhheeeerrrrreeeeeee'sssssss Chloe:
> View attachment 14214


Too cute. And those whiskers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hhheeeerrrrreeeeeee'sssssss Chloe:
> View attachment 14214



Oulik man. Cute kitty

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hhheeeerrrrreeeeeee'sssssss Chloe:
> View attachment 14214

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

how do u train a cat to do that..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> how do u train a cat to do that..
> 
> View attachment 14297


That is sooooo cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> how do u train a cat to do that..
> 
> View attachment 14297



You don't 

Best bet would be to feed the kitty his/her favourite food, pet until very happy...then after it wakes up from it's nap you can beg it to help you make a funny video 

Or just stuff it full of catnip

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

free3dom said:


> You don't
> 
> Best bet would be to feed the kitty his/her favourite food, pet until very happy...then after it wakes up from it's nap you can beg it to help you make a funny video
> 
> Or just stuff it full of catnip




Really like ur status message. You rock


----------



## free3dom (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Really like ur status message. You rock



Where you lead, I shall follow Goofy Guru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Where you lead, I shall follow Goofy Guru



goofy guru. lol has a nice ring to it. may just use that if you don't mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> goofy guru. lol has a nice ring to it. may just use that if you don't mind



Of course, my master

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Of course, my master



thanks so much Goofy follower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 14707



Kitty treadmill...I'm guessing there's a sh*tload of katnip at the top


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Kitty treadmill...I'm guessing there's a sh*tload of katnip at the top



no idea but i couldnt stop laughing


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> no idea but i couldnt stop laughing



Me either...that poor little thing REALLY wants to get up there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/11/14)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris (10/11/14)

Loki got in his 1st fight last night. but he seems ok.
his inner eylid was a bit out of place and about 3 droplets of blood arround his eye.
i put some bactroban around his eye and he is 95% restored now. he also lost his collar and bell in this fight, went looking for it but its gone.

gona keep him indoors at night from now on...hy soek vir te veel kak in die aand!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Loki got in his 1st fight last night. but he seems ok.
> his inner eylid was a bit out of place and about 3 droplets of blood arround his eye.
> i put some bactroban around his eye and he is 95% restored now. he also lost his collar and bell in this fight, went looking for it but its gone.
> 
> gona keep him indoors at night from now on...hy soek vir te veel kak in die aand!



Good idea as Loki in the Vikings saga was also a trouble maker of note and did like a good fight .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Loki got in his 1st fight last night. but he seems ok.
> his inner eylid was a bit out of place and about 3 droplets of blood arround his eye.
> i put some bactroban around his eye and he is 95% restored now. he also lost his collar and bell in this fight, went looking for it but its gone.
> 
> gona keep him indoors at night from now on...hy soek vir te veel kak in die aand!


Have you had his balls chopped off bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (10/11/14)

In dec. Then he will be 6 months

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

PeterHarris said:


> In dec. Then he will be 6 months
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That should stop most of the wandering 

We have 5 boys, they all chilled out a lot once the family jewels were pawned. But there is still plenty excitement when there's a stranger nearby.

Glad he's ok


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

she is still oulik... but looks like a T-Rex

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> she is still oulik... but looks like a T-Rex
> 
> View attachment 15106


It is astounding how animals can adapt, the kitteh is still a kitteh, full of love and affection despite it's disability

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/14)

Because we're suckers.....




Just took delivery of these this morning, someone was asking for help on facebook because they didn't know how to look after them, I had to take them because there were already people asking for replacement cats for their kids. They were found in a tree, the mother hadn't returned for them 

They look about 2 weeks old, @Bumblebabe is off to the vet for some baby cat milk, they haven't fed in about 2 days... here we go again

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## LandyMan (15/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Because we're suckers.....
> 
> View attachment 15451
> 
> ...


You guys rock!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Because we're suckers.....
> 
> View attachment 15451
> 
> ...



Age jine mamma!!!! Soo sweet! You guys are awsome!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (15/11/14)

I take me hat off for you guys @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/14)

Ah thanks guys 

We have raised so many kittens, look at those little faces, so innocent, looking at you with nothing but trust, each with it's own unique personality waiting to be unleashed on the world, how can you say no?

We really enjoy it though, helping something so vulnerable. Finding homes for them and letting go is the hard part, they don't go to just anyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/11/14)

This is just awesome man.

^5 from me


via iphone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (16/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> she is still oulik... but looks like a T-Rex
> 
> View attachment 15106


And here comes the water works.:hug:
What an awesome little champ!!!
We really can learn so much from our fur babies


----------



## Bumblebabe (16/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Because we're suckers.....
> 
> View attachment 15451
> 
> ...


Sweetest little babies 
Nothing wrong with those little longs 

Our awesome 11 year old boy let us sleep in while he did the 8am feeding AND poo pee patrol  So proud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

Baby Choo yawning because Dad woke her putting REO into the box for the photo shoot!


Dad are you quite finished? Can I go back to sleep now?

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo yawning because Dad woke her putting REO into the box for the photo shoot!
> View attachment 15882
> 
> Dad are you quite finished? Can I go back to sleep now?
> View attachment 15883



Ag sies pappa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Choo and Monzie chilling in their box's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

Are they siblings? Looks like it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Cat said:


> Are they siblings? Looks like it.



Yes they are sisters... one is really fat and couldn't catch a cold... and the other one is slim and trim and small and catches snakes, birds, rats, mice, shrews and anything else that moves!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (26/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Choo and Monzie chilling in their box's!
> 
> View attachment 16087
> View attachment 16088



Just gorgeous , i had to settle on a domestic short haired kitty coz i dont have 10k for bengal


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

i have to wait until i settle in Thailand, then i'll get a few stray cats or rescue cats, but i wonder... to be honest, nothing is as great as a Siamese for me...although then again, they need so much personal attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Cat said:


> i have to wait until i settle in Thailand, then i'll get a few stray cats or rescue cats, but i wonder... to be honest, nothing is as great as a Siamese for me...although then again, they need so much personal attention.



When are you going to Thailand and what are you going to do there?

If you love cats you should go live in Turkey! There are cats everywhere and the Turks actually love cats!


----------



## johan (26/11/14)

If you love cats, don't go to China, even in the smallest restaurant you will find cat meat on the menu (as well as dog meat)


----------



## PeterHarris (27/11/14)

Loki just back from the vet after his snipping. Shame. 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cat (27/11/14)

ja,i felt bad about it - slightly, for a few days - but he'd started kind of swaggering around...no way you could keep them in a flat without doing it. And if it's not a flat and you let them roam around, it would probably lead to trouble. ...Come to think of it, it would be good for many humans too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/12/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Loki just back from the vet after his snipping. Shame.
> 
> View attachment 16207
> 
> ...


hehe, poor bugger


----------



## BumbleBee (3/12/14)

One of the rescues we're raising, I don't know how we are going to part with them, having a hard time _not _naming them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan (3/12/14)

After Maddy's passing, we got Chloe, pic posted previously in this thread. She is one little busy body. We've been thinking of getting a friend for her, so they can keep one another busy. Today this little angel popped up on a rescue site ... going to look at her tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (9/12/14)

Very funny, animated .gif
*Cat is trying to relax*
http://imgur.com/gallery/RuopmXU


> The fat carted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (20/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Alex said:


> View attachment 18013



Wow, what a perfectly timed shot. I bet there was lots of hissing just after this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat (21/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## LandyMan (21/12/14)

No Christmas tree for us this year:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

Baby Choo and Avril!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

Short Baby Choo Video!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

And just to be different

​
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

last dog one, Ill fix the tread after that...







There I fixed it ​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Alex said:


>




Such awesome Bengals! That's Baby Choo's american cousin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Such awesome Bengals! That's Baby Choo's american cousin!



They seem like awesome kitty's


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Alex said:


> They seem like awesome kitty's



They are... very awesome! Baby Choo is the best cat I have ever had... when I'm home she is with me 90% of the time... and when I come home from being out she bitches like a stuffed pig! She is so damn cute!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (28/12/14)

Co-worker's Bengal kitty, some years ago... 




Took over the dog's bed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Waheed (28/12/14)

Here's our two kings. They rule the house

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (28/12/14)

We don't have a dedicated thread for this, but I thought it would fit in here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Alex said:


> We don't have a dedicated thread for this, but I thought it would fit in here.



Hahahaha, it's very fitting...the cat is just out of frame on the right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (28/12/14)

that is one cute little mousey and one heck of an awesome picture

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (2/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/1/15)

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (4/1/15)

Stillare kicks like a mule. Moeg-ge-vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Stillare kicks like a mule. Moeg-ge-vape



That cat looks silver

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (8/1/15)

Pokkel did good  





Only 6 hours old

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (8/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> Pokkel did good
> 
> View attachment 18990
> 
> ...



So adorable! Beautiful colors 
Well done kitty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/1/15)

free3dom said:


> So adorable! Beautiful colors
> Well done kitty



They are adorable . Cutest little things. They have their mom's nice furry hair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

Very cute...


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (12/1/15)

Meet Chip.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (12/1/15)

Alex said:


> Meet Chip.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


OMG stunning and adorable


----------



## Cat (12/1/15)

ohmygoodness! mother with all those babies. Must be exhausting, all that licking to do and sleeping with one eye half open all the time.


----------



## LandyMan (12/1/15)

[QUOTE="Alex, 
Meet Chip.
[/QUOTE]
So cute ...


----------



## Alex (12/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/15)

Alex said:


> Meet Chip.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Hello Chip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/1/15)

Alex said:


>


Looks like our rescue, Abby cat

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat (16/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (20/1/15)

Our Milkshake, sleeping like a boss hehehe

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (20/1/15)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bumblebabe (20/1/15)

Our Ozzie sleeping with da fishes

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

hahaha @Bumblebabe nice pic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/1/15)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Brilliant picture @Alex 

That just oozes personality - what an awesome kitty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waheed (20/1/15)

Alex said:


> View attachment 19679


Wow that little guy is cute man

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (20/1/15)

Alex said:


> View attachment 19679


Just saying hi and seeing what ya up to 
Too sweet


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

It was cold yesterday so both sisters were in the same box! Monzie and Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marzuq (21/1/15)

Pokkel and her 2 week old little ones.
Ive named the 2 girls already

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bumblebabe (21/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was cold yesterday so both sisters were in the same box! Monzie and Baby Choo!
> 
> View attachment 19737


If I fits I sits hehehe
Love that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (21/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 19735
> 
> View attachment 19736
> 
> ...


Oh my!!!! They are all beauties 
Little fluff cuddles aweeee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/1/15)

Bumblebabe said:


> Oh my!!!! They are all beauties
> Little fluff cuddles aweeee



ill take some individual pics and post them up here when i get a chance. tiny little buggers barely fit in me hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/1/15)

My Jinx 







Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (22/1/15)

here are some pics of my favourites. Their mom started nagging so i couldnt pic up the rest to take pics but will try again later

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> here are some pics of my favourites. Their mom started nagging so i couldnt pic up the rest to take pics but will try again later
> 
> View attachment 19859
> 
> ...



Age jinne mamma!!!!!!! Opvreetbaar!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

All cats were Ninjas in their previous lives....proof 

There's 30 images in the link...here's a taste

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

hahahaha @free3dom that's fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

A cat stays a cat

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)

johan said:


> A cat stays a cat
> 
> View attachment 19902


If I fits it sits

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

hahaha nice one @BumbleBee


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

vaping is owesum
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (30/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/2/15)

My boy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/2/15)

Also got them a new scratch pad relaxation station recently which they love

Here we have molly 






And then coco and marni.






Quite often all 3 are on together but it's always when I'm too busy to snap a piccie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

hahaha love it.


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/2/15)

Find the cat 




Ozzy is nesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Find the cat
> 
> View attachment 20941
> 
> ...



It's a ninja

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (6/2/15)

Marzuq said:


> here are some pics of my favourites. Their mom started nagging so i couldnt pic up the rest to take pics but will try again later
> 
> View attachment 19859
> 
> ...


Awe sweetness 
To cute!!!


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

Found some more Ninjas kitties 







Source

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (7/2/15)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/2/15)

To sweet!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (16/2/15)

Okay, who took the chicken

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/2/15)

here are my little ones 5 weeks old











left - Gizmo --> has a spine effect from her tail little way up her back
white and little black --> that is storm. fiesty little bugger
bottom right --> lima
top right --> felix (im sure you can see why)
top left --> suki (sooki)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/15)

Damn Damn CUTE man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

Marzuq said:


> here are my little ones 5 weeks old
> 
> View attachment 21600
> 
> ...


Dude, they're all awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn Damn CUTE man!


yeah definitely. Its just unfortunate we will have to part with three of them
Only Suki and Gizmo will stay


----------



## annemarievdh (18/2/15)

Awwwwe 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Alex (20/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/15)

Marzuq said:


> here are my little ones 5 weeks old
> 
> View attachment 21600
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/2/15)

Bwahahahahaha!!!! This is hilarious!!! 




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/2/15)

look at these monsters

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (27/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/2/15)

Marzuq said:


> look at these monsters
> 
> View attachment 22031


second one from the left and second one from the right is looking for a new home.
if anyone is interested send me a PM


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/15)




----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Baby Choo chilling with Dad watching TV!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/2/15)

Marzuq said:


> second one from the left and second one from the right is looking for a new home.
> if anyone is interested send me a PM


 don't say that I want them lol no seriously I wish i could. I have a problem when it comes to cats, it's so bad my mom even bought me a sign that only a crazy cat lady should own. Will post a picture of it tomorrow. Good luck finding them a home...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed (28/2/15)

Apollo keeps me company when the wife is working late

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (3/3/15)

I love Grumpy Cat, and have my very own one now

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (6/3/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Waheed (6/3/15)

Alex said:


>


Ag sies tog!


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

Waheed said:


> View attachment 22205
> Apollo keeps me company when the wife is working late


Wow, love those green eyes.


----------



## Waheed (7/3/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, love those green eyes.


They not really that green @Andre, it was a flash artifact. But if they were that would be damn cool! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/15)

Monzie (Choo's sister) chilling and hanging Beagle by the braai!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (8/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/15)

@Alex that was awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/3/15)

Alex said:


>




LMGL !!! Thank you again @Alex. Was laughing so loudly, Jaco could hear me outside.
.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (14/3/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (14/3/15)

All these pussy cats so cute ....lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/3/15)

Mani found the catnip... And just after I finished sweeping and mopping too...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (15/3/15)

Do not wake me, for I am Grumpy Cat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waheed (15/3/15)

We just had a bath and are a bit peeved about it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/3/15)

Waheed said:


> We just had a bath and are a bit peeved about it
> View attachment 22999


Classic!


----------



## LandyMan (15/3/15)

Waheed said:


> We just had a bath and are a bit peeved about it
> View attachment 22999


Dude, the top one looks ready to kill you in your sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (15/3/15)

LandyMan said:


> Dude, the top one looks ready to kill you in your sleep


Lol he is the more wild of the two. Wakes me up everyday at 5 am with a klap


----------



## LandyMan (15/3/15)

Waheed said:


> Lol he is the more wild of the two. Wakes me up everyday at 5 am with a klap


Now we all know why


----------



## Waheed (15/3/15)

LandyMan said:


> Now we all know why


Hehehehe


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/15)

Baby Choo and Monzie love their new baskets Mom bought them at Mr Price... they also got new very soft blankies as well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Choo looking beautiful and asking Dad to turn on the tap!




Tap on drinking water!



Not thirsty anymore... The Queen of the house! Oh Choo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waheed (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Choo looking beautiful and asking Dad to turn on the tap!
> 
> View attachment 23063
> 
> ...


Those eyes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Choo looking beautiful and asking Dad to turn on the tap!
> 
> View attachment 23063
> 
> ...


Choo is a stunner, no doubt about that.
Has Choo not yet attacked the Rayon hanging from the box in the second picture?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Andre said:


> Choo is a stunner, no doubt about that.
> Has Choo not yet attacked the Rayon hanging from the box in the second picture?



Hehehe... not yet... but she sometimes attacks atties on their stand on the desk and then watches it drop off the desk and roll away!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (16/3/15)

Baby Ocelots









Desert Kitten




I needz to sleep now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waheed (16/3/15)

Alex said:


> Baby Ocelots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those guys are adorable man! Can u have them as pets?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/15)

Waheed said:


> Those guys are adorable man! Can u have them as pets?


As far as I know ocelots you can but I wouldn't I feel it's cruel @Northcliff Vape King can confirm though


----------



## TylerD (16/3/15)

Those eyes just screams nocturnal! Just get a house cat.


----------



## Alex (19/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (22/3/15)

These girls really love cats:

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (24/3/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

Alex said:


>



Most beautiful eyes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waheed (24/3/15)

What cat is that @Alex


----------



## Alex (24/3/15)

Waheed said:


> What cat is that @Alex



I think it's a fluffy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Waheed (24/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (25/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (26/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


>


Ni!


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (27/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (31/3/15)

Toddler was asked to feed the cat

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Waheed (31/3/15)

Hahaha the cat doesn't seem impressed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (1/4/15)

I've got my eye on you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (7/4/15)

Yawning is contagious

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (7/4/15)

I once won a staring contest with a cat. Took some effort though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (7/4/15)

ET said:


> I once won a staring contest with a cat. Took some effort though


@ET I call BS ... the cat was probably dead

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan (7/4/15)

Chasing the Easter Bunny this weekend was hard work


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/15)

I just got back from a big dinner at spur and this is how I feelz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waheed (9/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> I just got back from a big dinner at spur and this is how I feelz
> 
> View attachment 24857


Lmao!


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/4/15)

Look, I'm an owl

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (5/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/5/15)

Really need this Thread today.
Loki is now sleeping peacefully and he is an asshole for making me cry!


----------



## devdev (19/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Really need this Thread today.
> Loki is now sleeping peacefully and he is an asshole for making me cry!



Sorry to hear @PeterHarris - what happened to the little guy?


----------



## LandyMan (19/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Really need this Thread today.
> Loki is now sleeping peacefully and he is an asshole for making me cry!


Sorry to hear man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/5/15)

devdev said:


> Sorry to hear @PeterHarris - what happened to the little guy?


he was getting weak, tested him for leukemia and cat aids, both tests were negative. so the vet said either its just a fever or its some disease where their intestines build op some sort of fluid.
so we just pampered him, but its been a while and he was eating like 6 - 9 pellets of food a day and just getting thinner and thinner.
he just slept the whole day and night.
he recently started meowing when picked up, so we decided to let him sleep and catch flies, yes flies. the little bugger was always catching flies.


----------



## devdev (19/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> he was getting weak, tested him for leukemia and cat aids, both tests were negative. so the vet said either its just a fever or its some disease where their intestines build op some sort of fluid.
> so we just pampered him, but its been a while and he was eating like 6 - 9 pellets of food a day and just getting thinner and thinner.
> he just slept the whole day and night.
> he recently started meowing when picked up, so we decided to let him sleep and catch flies, yes flies. the little bugger was always catching flies.




So sorry to hear that. I even met the little guy at VK when he was a kitten. Losing a pet is so hard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waheed (19/5/15)

Sorry to hear about your kitty dude. I'm sure he is happy at the cattery in the sky.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/5/15)

@PeterHarris, Loki was so lucky to have you, always remember that.

The bond we have with our pets runs deep, much deeper than we think. And one of the hardest parts about having a pet is that we know the odds are that we’ll outlive them. But in the relatively brief time we have our beloved friends we know the joy they bring and we’re willing to deal with that reality. Death is a part of life and eventually we move on. But that doesn’t negate the finality that comes with death; particularly in the days after. Its devestating and the feeling of loss is a serious k@k one. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PeterHarris (19/5/15)

Thanks Johan. You just made me start chanking again. Truly touched.


----------



## johan (19/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Thanks Johan. You just made me start chanking again. Truly touched.



Absolute nothing wrong with "chanking" - its human and the right way to grieve.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/5/15)

Sorry to hear about Loki @PeterHarris

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (24/5/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/5/15)

http://9gag.com/gag/a2Y3zne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (30/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (30/5/15)

*Cat wakes me up everyday at 5 am for this shit. Worth it*
(source) · 19 hours ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (9/6/15)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (1/7/15)

To quite!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan (2/7/15)

Keeping warm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waheed (4/7/15)

how ya doin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/15)

Someone forgot to feed the cat!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (9/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (9/7/15)

Alex said:


>




aaaaaw, that was so cute


----------



## Matt (13/7/15)




----------



## acorn (14/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (17/7/15)

Twinzies... Gizmo and storm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (20/7/15)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (26/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (27/7/15)

Alex said:


>




Awww!! I want a kitty kat


----------



## Alex (27/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Alex said:


>


Oh the poor bastid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Alex said:


>



Hehehe, if I did that with my Ozzy he'd rip my hand off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Hehehe, if I did that with my Ozzy he'd rip my hand off



I was gonna say the very same thing... Baby Choo would hack off a finger or two!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was gonna say the very same thing... Baby Choo would hack off a finger or two!


I had a cat many years ago (I was still in school) that survived being mauled by 2 staffies. After weeks of therapy that cat was totally bonkers. He was back with the biggest chip on his shoulder I've ever seen, to date. I'd play with him with a piece of string or by getting him to chase my finger across the chair, the bastard learnt quick and went for the source. He'd pounce on my shoulder and go for my neck! Man I miss that cat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Now I have one of these, the furiest fluffiest but clumsiest little thing you've ever seen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Now I have one of these, the furiest fluffiest but clumsiest little thing you've ever seen
> 
> View attachment 32224



Man cats are so awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (27/7/15)

Hovering cat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Man cats are so awesome!


Absolutely! The most amazing thing is when you're upset or feeling down they'll come sit by (or on) you, minutes later you're totally relaxed and stress free. God's little therapists they are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Absolutely! The most amazing thing is when you're upset or feeling down they'll come sit by (or on) you, minutes later you're totally relaxed and stress free. God's little therapists they are.



Spot on! 

I'm really worried leaving Baby Choo for a month when I'm overseas... I will Skype her but she is gonna take some strain when I'm away... at least my kids will be here with her...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Absolutely! The most amazing thing is when you're upset or feeling down they'll come sit by (or on) you, minutes later you're totally relaxed and stress free. God's little therapists they are.


So true I am currently in hospital and all the time over the weekend at home my wife's little one was all over me even slept in our bed under the blankets next to me or on my pillow. When the mrs packed my bag for the hospital to bring it me she was all over the bag sniffing and checking. Such amazing little creatures.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Spot on!
> 
> I'm really worried leaving Baby Choo for a month when I'm overseas... I will Skype her but she is gonna take some strain when I'm away... at least my kids will be here with her...


She'll be in good hands, but you know you're going to be ignored when you get back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

nemo said:


> So true I am currently in hospital and all the time over the weekend at home my wife's little one was all over me even slept in our bed under the blankets next to me or on my pillow. When the mrs packed my bag for the hospital to bring it me she was all over the bag sniffing and checking. Such amazing little creatures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Totally amazing little creatures 

They sense when you're sick, some say that they have healing power, I find this to be very true also. When I have back pain my Abby comes in and lies on my back. Otherwise he chooses to sleep outside.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (28/7/15)

My brother from another mother

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

devdev said:


> Yes this is old, as old as the internet, but still cracks me up:



And I thought I was a cat lover.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

devdev said:


> Yes this is old, as old as the internet, but still cracks me up:



She's a fake.fox news debunks her act,see other videos

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex (3/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (10/8/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/15)

Awesome Compilation

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/8/15)

Hey there, how you doin

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (18/8/15)

We have a cat situation

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waheed (18/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (23/8/15)

*!!SQUIRREL ADOPTED BY CAT LEARNS TO PURR!! *

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

Baby Choo and Monzie are gonna miss me big time while I'm away! I will Skype them often!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

Baby Choo chilling in the winter sun shine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (24/8/15)

Catnip faces ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (24/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (25/8/15)

Epic Cat Door Fail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/15)

Vape King Store Mascot 






PS @devdev you challenged me for a pic like this a while ago

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (31/8/15)

Kitten licking a chick

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/15)

Alex said:


> Kitten licking a chick



Ag sweet man


----------



## Alex (9/9/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/9/15)

Meet klepto

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (10/9/15)

Here is my baby Tosca aka Tosca #itch she does not do the licky licky thing more like scratchy bleedy she likes to play rough i love her to bits loves the back rub but only for 2 nano seconds

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (12/9/15)

*This is Party Cat*




While riding cross country, a motorcyclist named Pat Doody found him at a truck stop in Nevada, burned and crying for help. So Pat did what any of us would do...picked up the fluffball and tucked him inside his vest.

*This is Pat*




Pat says that Party Cat is doing much better, all healed up except for a little spot on his lip. But Neosporin is helping. Party Cat just sort of hangs out in Pat's vest when they ride.

*Here is Party Cat on his Monkey*




Seriously. The dude is so cute and sweet, it's giving Tiny Octopus the diabeetus.





Party Cat gets to explore the sights and wander around





Enjoy some food with his newfound dad





And wander around and do Party Cat things.





When Party Cat needs a break, he just hangs out in his vest home.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (12/9/15)

Alex said:


> *This is Party Cat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need more people like this in the world. This guy has my respect

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (13/9/15)

Our Ozzy and Milkshake getting along for warmth lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (19/9/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (30/9/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

Baby Choo and Monzzie turned 10 today! Mom gave them Woolies Tuna for their birthday breakfast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Waheed (9/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo and Monzzie turned 10 today! Mom gave them Woolies Tuna for their birthday breakfast!
> View attachment 36792
> View attachment 36793


One of them is a fattie hey @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

Waheed said:


> One of them is a fattie hey @Rob Fisher



Yip you can't believe they are sisters... Baby Choo hunts and brings me snakes, rats, shrews, birds and may other presents... Monzzie is an inside cat and watches the birds from the windowsill.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/15)

Wow, 10 years! Happy Birthday kitties

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/15)

Armani, the Vape King mascot loves Japanese Cotton

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/15)

Armani giving you the seductive look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Eequinox (12/10/15)

Alex said:


>



Tosca says

What do you mean get off bed number 12

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (25/10/15)

*Mother cat breaks into vet clinic to be with her abandoned kittens*

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/2015/10/23/74447156/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (25/10/15)

That ending tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/10/15)

*Kitty loves to play fetch, but only when it's with his favorite towel.*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NickT (2/12/15)

The newest member of our family, Munchkin. Adopted from Brakpan SPCA 3 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

NickT said:


> The newest member of our family, Munchkin. Adopted from Brakpan SPCA 3 weeks ago.
> View attachment 40293


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/15)

NickT said:


> The newest member of our family, Munchkin. Adopted from Brakpan SPCA 3 weeks ago.
> View attachment 40293


Ah he's awesome 

Well done on the rescue Nick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waheed (2/12/15)

Cuteness! Good on you @NickT.

Guys I'm not sure if you know but SPCA functions solely on donations- no more government funding. 

I may be the only person that didn't know this but please contribute to keep them up and running.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (3/12/15)

NickT said:


> The newest member of our family, Munchkin. Adopted from Brakpan SPCA 3 weeks ago.
> View attachment 40293


Smoke says "welcome Munchkin!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/12/15)

This may upset @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/15)

It did.


----------



## Genosmate (17/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It did.


It looks like my two dogs but I promise its not!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (17/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> This may upset @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 41266


not a cool post on a Cat Lover's forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/15)

Xmas with Choo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (26/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Xmas with Choo!
> View attachment 41687
> View attachment 41688
> View attachment 41689
> View attachment 41690


Greetings Rob,what type of cat is Choo?


----------



## zadiac (26/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Greetings Rob,what type of cat is Choo?



Looks like Choo is an Egyptian mau if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/15)

Baby Choo is a *Bengal*... cross between a Asian Wild Leopard Cat and Domestic cat... 5th generation.

http://cattime.com/cat-breeds/bengal-cats

Best cat ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (26/12/15)

Oops! My bad Uncle Rob....um....I mean, sorry Choo!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/15)

zadiac said:


> Oops! My bad Uncle Rob....um....I mean, sorry Choo!



Baby Choo doesn't mind... being compared to an Egyptian Mau is a compliment!


----------



## Alex (9/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (9/1/16)

Alex said:


>



Too damn cute!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (12/1/16)

One of a pair of cats wife rescued, this is Nambeza chilling out beside cooling fan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/16)

Neal said:


> One of a pair of cats wife rescued, this is Nambeza chilling out beside cooling fan.


Rescues are the best!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (12/1/16)

Neal said:


> One of a pair of cats wife rescued, this is Nambeza chilling out beside cooling fan.


the wife's a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (12/1/16)

kev mac said:


> the wife's a winner


All of my animal family, 4 dogs and 2 cats, are rescues. Could not live without them, am in in Uk at moment and only heading back to Swaziland in 4 weeks time, am missing them more than a grown man should admit to. Also miss my wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/1/16)

Neal said:


> All of my animal family, 4 dogs and 2 cats, are rescues. Could not live without them, am in in Uk at moment and only heading back to Swaziland in 4 weeks time, am missing them more than a grown man should admit to. Also miss my wife.


I hear you,all of my cats have also been rescued. We have a terrible feral cat problem here and I urge any one I know that's interested to adopt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/2/16)

Piglet meets kitten

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/2/16)

Hey all.

I have a serious question - I live in a sectional title yada yada complex. We didn't think we would be here forever and a day, but as the economy and life has it, we have a decent and safe place with a proper garden, so we are not in a hurry to get into way more debt for a bigger freestanding place.

Me and my wife are both serious animal people, and it seems our little girls have I inherited the same love for them.

Now, we want a cat, knowing a dog could impose on neighbors, and they need a massive yard.

What I want to know is what about cats. I mean, we have a pretty big indoor area, and a reasonable size garden. BUT it is a "pet free complex".... 

So should I just forget about it while we here? I mean I would never get an animal and then it needed to be taken away from me...


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

Not worth the risk... Very hard to keep a cat indoors and they wander... more hassle than it's worth... it will stress you out. I could not live without cats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (12/2/16)

Before my kids arrived we lived in a complex that allowed pets, at least that was their response when I asked before moving in. Five months later, we are informed that we have to get rid of our cats. So I told them to shove it, and we moved out. Ain't no way we could do that. I agree with Rob's point about the risk, It's not worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/2/16)

Ya I was worried about that. We own the place so it wouldn't be a case of just packing up and leaving, we would need to sell and buy first. 

I wondered if there was a legal way, because an estate agent got the same rule overturned in a complex down the road, claiming it was everybody's right to own a pet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/16)



Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/2/16)

@BumbleBee , I can totally relate to that one. I have one that does exactly that when I'm on the notebook. Down pat to rescuing electronics from the mug with tea or coffee. The creator just missed on the kitty-surfing part involving any paperwork you are busy with when jumping up. A bushy tail (and a$$) in your face shows they still love you - methinks.
He sometimes follows me around the house like a little puppy, and scratches on the door when I'm in the loo. He also moans in the kitchen till I 'fill up' the already full bowl of pellets and place him in the correct position on the floor to just drop his head into the bowl.
Cats sometimes make me wonder who owns who ...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Eequinox (14/2/16)

Alex said:


> Before my kids arrived we lived in a complex that allowed pets, at least that was their response when I asked before moving in. Five months later, we are informed that we have to get rid of our cats. So I told them to shove it, and we moved out. Ain't no way we could do that. I agree with Rob's point about the risk, It's not worth it.


had the same thing happen to me and told them where they can stick something that hurts really bad and sent them my lease that showed them that we were allowed to diffrence is i went to all the units and asked them if they had an issue with my cat and was told no and actually discovered she has three homes in the complex lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (16/2/16)

Eequinox said:


> had the same thing happen to me and told them where they can stick something that hurts really bad and sent them my lease that showed them that we were allowed to diffrence is i went to all the units and asked them if they had an issue with my cat and was told no and actually discovered she has three homes in the complex lol


Can relate there brother.
We have to bear in mind the old adage that dogs have owners, cats have staff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (4/3/16)

This is Pez, second of my pair of rescues.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie (7/3/16)

Rescued the top one found her pregnant under an abandoned train. Had a litter of six handreared all of them and found homes for 5.kept one daughter with the mom

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (7/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> View attachment 47502
> View attachment 47503
> 
> 
> Rescued the top one found her pregnant under an abandoned train. Had a litter of six handreared all of them and found homes for 5.kept one daughter with the mom


They're beautiful  Well done

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

P67 Cat! Baby Choo like the new Vape Mat!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/3/16)

cuddlebugs

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 Cat! Baby Choo like the new Vape Mat!
> View attachment 48246
> View attachment 48247


I'm not a fan of cats, they make me feel worthless and ugly. But that has to be one of the coolest looking cats I've ever seen in my life, it looks like a Serval kitten or something!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> I'm not a fan of cats, they make me feel worthless and ugly. But that has to be one of the coolest looking cats I've ever seen in my life, it looks like a Serval kitten or something!



Baby Choo is a Bengal. Cross between an Asian Wild Cat and Domestic Cats... She is the best cat I have ever had and I have had some wonderful cats in my time... she is a one person cat and when I go away my wife has to phone me and put her on the phone... then she calms down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo is a Bengal. Cross between an Asian Wild Cat and Domestic Cats... She is the best cat I have ever had and I have had some wonderful cats in my time... she is a one person cat and when I go away my wife has to phone me and put her on the phone... then she calms down.


That is special... if anything should happen to one of my girls i would love a bengal or burmese

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (6/4/16)

When there is a bit of cold and rain and daddy gets home early we are inconsoleable

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

Baby Choo on Dad's lap in the cold!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/16)

Our neighbour just brought some goodies over, Ozzy is really smaaking the bag

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 Cat! Baby Choo like the new Vape Mat!
> View attachment 48246
> View attachment 48247



That cat is stunning.

All cats are stunning, but Choo is so unusual looking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

Baby Choo not happy Dad has packed a suitcase...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo not happy Dad has packed a suitcase...
> View attachment 53012


Is it cold there too? 




Funny how they become your best buddy when the temperature drops a little

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

These two were adopted about a month ago and doing really well. 
They have become my vaping companions. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> These two were adopted about a month ago and doing really well.
> They have become my vaping companions.
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Is it cold there too?
> 
> View attachment 53019
> 
> ...



It is cold! Especially for Durbs... Snow on the Berg... Baby Choo is always my best friend... she is one special cat... I will have to skype her while I'm away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/16)

Spent a lot of time at Vape King and not only is it a great store... but it has the most awesome cats...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/16)

Baby Choo hiding... then out in a sunbeam!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/16)

Cats are weird

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/16)

This pitched up on our doorstep on Saturday night, no idea where it came from. We checked with our neighbors and posted on local FB pages, no one knows. We checked the streets around our house in case it had escaped from a dumped box or bag but found nothing. We suspect it was tossed over our fence from the street.

What kind of person just throws this away like a used beer can?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

My wife took the baskets this morning for cleaning and blanket washing... Baby Choo was not impressed to I had to MacGyver her a temporary setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Cold nights... need to be on or close to Dad! Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheLongTwitch (28/6/16)

I'm actually completely and utterly heartbroken at the moment 
And I need to share the story of my Oliver, as nothing seems to be dulling the severe hurt.

My baby (Oliver) passed away last week from a brain aneurysm and I can't get the sad to go away!
I had him from 1 day old before his eyes even opened!

One cold night Oliver's mother found a bakkie with an open window and decided this would be the best place to have her kittens,
when the owner of said bakkie found the kittens the next morning he just threw them out onto the sidewalk!!!! 
Only 2 survived....which the local vet placed in my & mommy's care....as we are the only ones from the small town that are known to have raised many animals from birth.
(My mother and I are real softies for our children and have raised almost any animal you can think of, coming from living on the side of a mountain in Swaziland)
Both kittens were incredibly adorable and grew quickly into their personalities.
The little girl went to one of the vet's helpers and I couldn't let myself part with the little boy!

From the moment he could speak, he was always asking for more....hence he was named "Oliver"
One of his favorite tricks was to innocently approach during dinner, purring at your feet and delicately meeting the gaze of the non-suspecting victim....and in a flash of fur, your chicken would be missing from your plate 
He slept with me under the covers in winter and on top or beside me during summer.
Even when I left home, my bed was the only one that he would sleep upon...if he actually came inside.
(Besides the dog's....which he would kick out, to have said bed)
My poor mom grew more and more frustrated with him, as he ignored most people (unless stealing chicken of your plate) and spent most of his hours outside alone....that is; Until I would come home!
Then he wouldn't leave the house or my side.
I say "side" but mean: Around the back of my neck, my shoulders while I walked about, my lap, chest and even liked to lay on the back of the couch with all 4 paws gently kneading at my head or playing with my hair. 

He even had free "medical aid" he was so special....As the vet asked my mom and I to take him in, whenever he needed anything vet related, my mom would return to "Collect maintenance" and Oliver would have all treatments free

He even managed to stealthily sneak into my car every single time I was leaving home, just to try get away with me.
....and I can't stop tearing up every day, thinking of and missing him incredibly so!!
I can't bare to to even look at pictures of him, so I can't show you guys yet. 
But soon I will upload some pictures of him, so you guys can see!

Sorry for the ramble of sadness


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/16)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I'm actually completely and utterly heartbroken at the moment
> And I need to share the story of my Oliver, as nothing seems to be dulling the severe hurt.
> 
> My baby (Oliver) passed away last week from a brain aneurysm and I can't get the sad to go away!
> ...


Oh dude, I totally understand what you're going through, I've been there so many times and every time I swear to myself that I would never allow myself to be in the situation where I would lose another furry family member. But here we are again with 5 cats and 4 dogs 

I wish I could tell you that the pain goes away but it doesn't, I still get that stupid frog in my throat when I think about cat family that left us even as long as 20 years ago. It does get easier though. Their time spent with you was everything to them, you made their entire life worth living, their whole life was one of fun, excitement and pleasure, their time on this earth was well spent. Pat yourself on the back man, you did good


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

Heart breaking @TheLongTwitch. We feel with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

So sorry @TheLongTwitch. The pain of losing a family member (and pets are family members) is acute... I feel your pain...


----------



## AniDey (28/6/16)

I lost my Spokie kat in March. She just went out one morning and didn't come back. I kept calling and calling, and still today I sometimes call. 
In May we went to the SPCA, and adopted a female doggy, and a male kitten. 
Mattewis did not take Spokie's place, but he sure makes it easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (28/6/16)

Thanks for the heartfelt gestures guys, it has indeed helped!!

After losing my old boy earlier this year (cat that was almost 21 years old) I just can't seem to shake it off this time.
But it hasn't even been a week yet....and I'm sure that I will endure.

Oliver was my child and nothing will stop me missing him, but sharing the story was something I needed to do and even 1 reply would have helped!

Thanks again @BumbleBee @Andre @Rob Fisher and @AniDey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (28/6/16)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Thanks for the heartfelt gestures guys, it has indeed helped!!
> 
> After losing my old boy earlier this year (cat that was almost 21 years old) I just can't seem to shake it off this time.
> But it hasn't even been a week yet....and I'm sure that I will endure.
> ...



Really feel for you mate, been there too and is painful beyond words. Hope your pain eases soon.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/16)

Kitty lovers please keep our molly in your thoughts! Had to rush her to the vet this evening, she is in ICU at the moment, they are not sure what is wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/16)

Sorry to hear @Stroodlepuff


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Kitty lovers please keep our molly in your thoughts! Had to rush her to the vet this evening, she is in ICU at the moment, they are not sure what is wrong
> 
> View attachment 59608
> View attachment 59609
> ...


Hoping it's not serious, will be holding thumbs


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/16)

Thoughts and prayers for Molly...


----------



## Neal (3/7/16)

Best wishes to Molly, and to you @Stroodlepuff, hope all works out ok, sending some positive energy.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/16)

Baby Choo's sister Montserrat aka Rat thinks she is camouflaged!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/16)

Ozzy is helping us build a Tie Fighter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/16)

Baby Choo is not a fan of winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo's sister Montserrat aka Rat thinks she is camouflaged!
> View attachment 59639
> View attachment 59640
> View attachment 59641


My one loves pot plants to. This is his fav.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/16)

This is the little chap that moved in with us out of the blue, he just materialised as if by magic.... and now he is ripping the place up




We've named him Crowley

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Warlock (19/7/16)

This is Flynn, trying to blend in with the ducks. Ulterior motive?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (20/7/16)

@Warlock , maybe his real name is Sylvester?


----------



## Warlock (20/7/16)

Mmmm @zadiac, could be he is an adoptee ...


----------



## zadiac (20/7/16)

lol....maybe


----------



## NickT (22/7/16)

Spades tried to take a selfie. Munchkin decided to photo bomb him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/16)

Baby Choo in a sunbeam warming up with the Minikin VGod on this cold morning!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/16)

Found an old pic of Baby Choo with the dogs...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## NickT (15/8/16)

This is, Karma. She's not particularly sociable and literally quite the b1tch, but she's pretty and she knows it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/16)

Baby Choo fast asleep on Dad's desk!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Baby Choo in the garden seeking out the warmth of the sun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

It was cold last night... Baby Choo curled up in her basket on my desk!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (23/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo in the garden seeking out the warmth of the sun!
> View attachment 64605
> View attachment 64607


pic 1 and 3 looks like baby choo dropped some ACID

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

PeterHarris said:


> pic 1 and 3 looks like baby choo dropped some ACID



Hehehe... when in a sunbeam she get's pretty chilled.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Ahhh @PeterHarris I see what you mean... hehehe not chilled at all in those shots... maybe that was when her sister wanted to get on the chair... she doesn't share well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanF (25/8/16)

All my cats

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

Baby Choo with Dad's T-Shirt for warmth on this cold Sunday morning... finally the bandages are off her leg but the wound is still raw and needs to heal but she is really happy the bandage is off.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## wiesbang (2/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo with Dad's T-Shirt for warmth on this cold Sunday morning... finally the bandages are off her leg but the wound is still raw and needs to heal but she is really happy the bandage is off.
> View attachment 69951


Pretty baby girl!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (2/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo with Dad's T-Shirt for warmth on this cold Sunday morning... finally the bandages are off her leg but the wound is still raw and needs to heal but she is really happy the bandage is off.
> View attachment 69951


Smoke didn't know Baby Choose was ill but is glad to hear she's doing better. I can sympathize as he spent Saturday at the vets with a urinary problem.Thankfully he is doing well.Worrying for our pets is the worst as they become members of our families.Luck to ya,'!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Byakko (4/10/16)

That's my boy Tyson.Awesome little guy.His mom was poisoned when he was a couple days old,so we had to bottle feed him.When he was younger he was a skinny,sickly creature but I think he turned out alright

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/16)

Byakko said:


> That's my boy Tyson.Awesome little guy.His mom was poisoned when he was a couple days old,so we had to bottle feed him.When he was younger he was a skinny,sickly creature but I think he turned out alright
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/10/16)

My babies love each other

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hands (16/10/16)

Our new kitty

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/16)

hands said:


> Our new kitty
> View attachment 71916



So very CUTE Man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AniDey (16/10/16)

Oh! So pretty!! Kittens are always fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/16)

hands said:


> Our new kitty
> View attachment 71916


Ag jinne ma! 

Congrats on your new (terribly cute) bundle of joy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (17/10/16)

Not sure if this has been posted before?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (17/10/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 71955


Too cute!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/16)

Andre said:


> Too cute!



Hehe thank you  They are such posers these two!

So the story with the little white one is, we had 3 cats Marni (The black one) then Coco and Molly.

Within the space of 2 weeks, we lost Coco and Molly, (Molly got really sick suddenly and died and then Coco went missing a week and a bit later), Marni is an extremely social cat, so with the other two gone he stopped eating was hiding most of the time and overall was not doing well so we had to get him a friend, hence savannah  shes a cheeky little thing and has gotten him up and about again and eating again so its a win, plus shes adorable, I couldnt resist her little face when I saw her

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/16)

Baby Choo relaxing in her new house...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (19/10/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 72356


Thats so cool.

We've tried beds and tents my cat says stuff it and sleeps on the bed by my feet. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats so cool.
> 
> We've tried beds and tents my cat says stuff it and sleeps on the bed by my feet.



Baby Choo's sister is the same... as soon as we head for the bedroom the fat cat (Monzie) is onto the bed in a flash! Baby Choo will also come with me and relax under the duvet for about 15 minutes then she goes off hunting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (21/10/16)

I have an igloo that I got for my cats,came home to find two of my cats and my dog inside it :I
Unfortunately no photos but it was cute as hell

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (21/10/16)

Tyson not allowing me to play Xbox cos he wants attention...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo!
> View attachment 73484
> View attachment 73485
> View attachment 73486


Beautiful photos Rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (2/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA (4/11/16)

So our Silver Tabby had 7 little kittens last night. Will probably keep one and then get homes for the others or take to adoption centers and get her spade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

Baby Choo enjoying the sun and green grass just before the hail storm came out of nowhere! Major water dump along with a few tons of hail followed the beautiful sunshine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (13/11/16)




----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

With all this rain, wind and hail it's a little nippy... Baby CHoo and Monzie are warm in thier cat caves!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GG1 (14/11/16)

Angel is happiest in the bathroom basin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GG1 (14/11/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/11/16)

Hello there crazy cat lovers!

Was just looking to drop a GIF on a post with someone looking for tanks, and came across this little gem...







Any of you care to build your cats a tank and film it for our amusement? @Stroodlepuff @Rob Fisher @GG1 ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Hello there crazy cat lovers!
> 
> Was just looking to drop a GIF on a post with someone looking for tanks, and came across this little gem...
> 
> ...


Milkshake thinks this is a kak idea

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 8


----------



## blujeenz (16/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Milkshake thinks this is a kak idea
> 
> View attachment 75438


Milkshake looks like he read between the lines and saw the word exercise.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

Baby Choo happy Dad is home from JHB!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/16)

Me and Baby Choo chilling and Vaping...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Quakes (6/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Me and Baby Choo chilling and Vaping...
> View attachment 77875



Such a beautiful cat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/16)

Choo came outside for the Vape Family Shoot!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (8/12/16)

This lazy bugger is called Critter ...




And this is his favourite pastime of trying to rip my hand off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (8/12/16)

This out little one, Vlekkie, who we had to put to sleep in the week due to bladder problems. Gonna miss him very much... 






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/12/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> This out little one, Vlekkie, who we had to put to sleep in the week due to bladder problems. Gonna miss him very much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is gorgeous, so sorry for your loss Chris

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (8/12/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> This out little one, Vlekkie, who we had to put to sleep in the week due to bladder problems. Gonna miss him very much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sympathies man, it hurts. Best bet is to get a kitten now, it will help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/16)

So sorry @Chris du Toit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ian_F (9/12/16)

Sad news @Chris 






Timone aka Satan

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

I love Cats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Reinette (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Me and Baby Choo chilling and Vaping...
> View attachment 77875



Kitty is with Daddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette (9/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 6741



I can think it can be uncomfortable. lol


----------



## Reinette (9/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Milkshake thinks this is a kak idea
> 
> View attachment 75438


I wonder what is going through his mind right now? lol


----------



## Reinette (9/12/16)

Ian_F said:


> Sad news @Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal (11/12/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> This out little one, Vlekkie, who we had to put to sleep in the week due to bladder problems. Gonna miss him very much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear he is no longer with you mate, very beautiful cat indeed, hope you are doing ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/12/16)

Cats know _exactly_ how to deal with the heat ... Critter passed out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/16)

Baby Choo helped with the Photo Shoot this morning!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/16)

Baby Choo just chilling in Sphinx mode!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## NickT (20/1/17)

My whole crew. From front to back... Dudleigh, Karma, Spades, and Munchkin sitting on top of the back rest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## AniDey (22/1/17)

Mattewis Kat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/2/17)

When our two buggers have been naughty and not welcome on the couch because of allergic guests but the floor is cold they take possesion of my slippers and give me this stare till I give in...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris du Toit (23/2/17)

Our latest addition to the family, Luna... Cros between a Bengal and main coon. She's definitely got the Bengal part down, she on full speed all systems go 24/7! She loves mommies hair elastic, first cat that I see that plays fetch and actually brings the elastic back so you can throw it for her lol









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## kev mac (24/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> When our two buggers have been naughty and not welcome on the couch because of allergic guests but the floor is cold they take possesion of my slippers and give me this stare till I give in...
> View attachment 85961


So cute. I get a kick how they love to lay on anything.Cats are my Achilles heel,my Smoke keeps me going even when the world tries to bring me down.Thank God for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (24/2/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Our latest addition to the family, Luna... Cros between a Bengal and main coon. She's definitely got the Bengal part down, she on full speed all systems go 24/7! She loves mommies hair elastic, first cat that I see that plays fetch and actually brings the elastic back so you can throw it for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your kitty is a beauty!My Smoke does the fetch thing also,when he was a kitten I melted when he started doing it with me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (24/2/17)

kev mac said:


> So cute. I get a kick how they love to lay on anything.Cats are my Achilles heel,my Smoke keeps me going even when the world tries to bring me down.Thank God for them.


Thats true, especially in winter anything higher than floor temperature will do. And its nice to get home to them and not be judged by them like you said thank God for them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (3/3/17)

Schnappie said:


> Thats true, especially in winter anything higher than floor temperature will do. And its nice to get home to them and not be judged by them like you said thank God for them!


Such a mystery.Read a newspaper or magazine put it down to get a drink or something and when you return,presto!A cat magically appears on it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (7/3/17)

devdev said:


> Yes this is old, as old as the internet, but still cracks me up:


 This is my main squeeze Smoke.I talk of him frequently so i thought i'd send a pic.

t

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

Baby Choo chilling in a sunbeam on the windowsill!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raindance (20/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo chilling in a sunbeam on the windowsill!
> 
> View attachment 91971






Chilling. Now if there is one thing our furry friends (read masters) know how to do, its CHILLING!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rincewind (24/4/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/17)

Rincewind said:


>



Haha! The only trick that I have managed to teach my cats is how to flat out ignore me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/4/17)

Milkshake, just being himself

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Schnappie (12/5/17)

I guess this will be the theme for the cold weekend ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/17)

Baby Choo is cold... well she was cold and now she is warm because she is sleeping on her Dad and her Dad couldn't reach the mouse or keyboard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/5/17)

Quasi enjoying the lovely Cape Town weather today





Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/17)

Baby Choo and Tak Rat BB catching some sunbeams after a few days of cold...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (20/5/17)

These fatties are squashing my legs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/17)

Baby Choo and Rat were very happy to have Dad home tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT (2/6/17)

So, we have a new addition to the clan. He was found in a plastic bag with his tiny week old brothers and sisters on top of a rubbish bin by https://www.facebook.com/KittenAndCatRescue/?fref=ts . They named him "Sooti", we decided he looked more like Wolverine, and thought, Logan would be a more appropriate name. 

Please, if you're in the market for a new kitten, take a look at the link above. They run 100% off donations, all medical bills, food and anything else associated with little furry people comes from their own pockets. They NEVER euthanise, if a kitten isn't adopted they will just keep the cat themselves. I think they have around 50 cats that weren't adopted that they now permanently home. Imagine the costs?!?!?! You can sponser their cats, give cash donations, donate food (through take a lot) or even make them your preferred beneficiary of donations from your woolies card.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/17)

NickT said:


> So, we have a new addition to the clan. He was found in a plastic bag with his tiny week old brothers and sisters on top of a rubbish bin by https://www.facebook.com/KittenAndCatRescue/?fref=ts . They named him "Sooti", we decided he looked more like Wolverine, and thought, Logan would be a more appropriate name.
> 
> Please, if you're in the market for a new kitten, take a look at the link above. They run 100% off donations, all medical bills, food and anything else associated with little furry people comes from their own pockets. They NEVER euthanise, if a kitten isn't adopted they will just keep the cat themselves. I think they have around 50 cats that weren't adopted that they now permanently home. Imagine the costs?!?!?! You can sponser their cats, give cash donations, donate food (through take a lot) or even make them your preferred beneficiary of donations from your woolies card.
> View attachment 96682
> ...


F@&# it pisses me off when humans do sh!t like that! 

At least give the cats a fighting chance at survival instead of wrapping it in a bag because you haven't got the f@&^ing balls to kill it yourself! Bast@rd$!

On a more positive note.... he is awesome. If you put that in my hands I wouldn't give him back

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NickT (2/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> F@&# it pisses me off when humans do sh!t like that!
> 
> At least give the cats a fighting chance at survival instead of wrapping it in a bag because you haven't got the f@&^ing balls to kill it yourself! Bast@rd$!
> 
> On a more positive note.... he is awesome. If you put that in my hands I wouldn't give him back



I know, right?!?!?!?!? At the very least you could take them to the SPCA. Also, just spend the R500 and sterilize your cat, then you won't have this problem. A person that can leave poor little people in a plastic bag and just walk away like it's no big deal seriously worries me. If you're capable of that, you're capable of anything. Straight up certifiable.

But back to, Logan. He's a tiny little loveable, fluffy, ball of energy and fun. So it's their loss in the end.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (2/6/17)

NickT said:


> So, we have a new addition to the clan. He was found in a plastic bag with his tiny week old brothers and sisters on top of a rubbish bin by https://www.facebook.com/KittenAndCatRescue/?fref=ts . They named him "Sooti", we decided he looked more like Wolverine, and thought, Logan would be a more appropriate name.
> 
> Please, if you're in the market for a new kitten, take a look at the link above. They run 100% off donations, all medical bills, food and anything else associated with little furry people comes from their own pockets. They NEVER euthanise, if a kitten isn't adopted they will just keep the cat themselves. I think they have around 50 cats that weren't adopted that they now permanently home. Imagine the costs?!?!?! You can sponser their cats, give cash donations, donate food (through take a lot) or even make them your preferred beneficiary of donations from your woolies card.
> View attachment 96682
> ...



Fantastic! Enjoy, he is a beauty!

From young, innocent and cute to....

... Bladius Destructicus Maximus teaching the autumn leaves a lesson or two in their rightful place on my lawn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/17)

It's cold in Durbs... Baby Choo warm on Dad's lap under a blankie and the EVL Reaper is keeping me company!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/6/17)

We have cats too here in Nigeria, but in an odd sortoff way - they are not actually ours. We have a bunch of semi-wild cats around our house that visits for food. The number varies for various reasons. A bit of a hard life for them here in Nigeria - cats count as food for many locals. We try to have them spayed as and when we can, but the local vet is another interesting story. Obviously some of them has become more tame and enjoy the comfort of our house from time to time - especially the kittens (from the mothers that we missed in our vet project). My kids have (with disrespect) called me "the crazy cat lady" before. 

So here are 3 of the current tenants









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> We have cats too here in Nigeria, but in an odd sortoff way - they are not actually ours. We have a bunch of semi-wild cats around our house that visits for food. The number varies for various reasons. A bit of a hard life for them here in Nigeria - cats count as food for many locals. We try to have them spayed as and when we can, but the local vet is another interesting story. Obviously some of them has become more tame and enjoy the comfort of our house from time to time - especially the kittens (from the mothers that we missed in our vet project). My kids have (with disrespect) called me "the crazy cat lady" before.
> 
> So here are 3 of the current tenants
> 
> ...



Too CUTE!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Too CUTE!



Unfortunately they are now at that age where they are starting to explore. Two of their favorite mischief: play with the cables behind the TV setup and randomly unplugging devices, and chew in the iPhone charging cables. This phase is normally followed by eviction soon afterwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/6/17)

This little ragdoll will be coming home with me in 2 weeks from the breeder 








Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> This little ragdoll will be coming home with me in 2 weeks from the breeder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ragdolls are amazing, if she's anything like my Milkshake then you're in for a treat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Ragdolls are amazing, if she's anything like my Milkshake then you're in for a treat


I've done some research on the breed for a while and they have almost dog like personalities which is awesome.

Can I see some pics of milkshake? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> I've done some research on the breed for a while and they have almost dog like personalities which is awesome.
> 
> Can I see some pics of milkshake?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


These are some of the more recent shots. He isn't 100% rag, there is a little turkish van in there too. He is quite a lump of fluff, he clocked 7kg on his last weigh in, he's our teddy bear

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> These are some of the more recent shots. He isn't 100% rag, there is a little turkish van in there too. He is quite a lump of fluff, he clocked 7kg on his last weigh in, he's our teddy bear
> 
> View attachment 97576
> View attachment 97577


He's adorable! And quite the poser too  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> He's adorable! And quite the poser too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Oh he is, and yes, he loves showing off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/6/17)

Best buds, Milkshake and Franky who was picked up at a scrap yard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (18/6/17)

How can this be comfortable?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/17)

Someone was tired tonight and picked my lap as her bed  















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## AniDey (30/6/17)

What a beauty!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Someone was tired tonight and picked my lap as her bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Awwww



She's a character! Love her to bits!


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> She's a character! Love her to bits!


Dude, she looks too awesome


----------



## Schnappie (1/7/17)

When you dont have enough lap for twk fatties

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/17)

Chillin' with my buddy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## AniDey (2/7/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (3/7/17)

Our two rescues, Pez on the left and Nambeza on the right making the most of a small space in the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

Neal said:


> Our two rescues, Pez on the left and Nambeza on the right making the most of a small space in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 100054


Yup, that looks about right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/17)

It's cold again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Heino13 (15/7/17)

Smartie adopted kitten 





Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103103


Matchy Matchy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kriket (3/8/17)

haha I love cats as well, I have ten

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/8/17)

Meet our little orphan (a rescue kitten)... Daisy. She hid in our cupboards for a few days. Now she is still a loner, but a very loved family member! 



A little older. Stalking birds ...



Just chilling in the sunlight 




We adore her

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Meet our little orphan (a rescue kitten)... Daisy. She hid in our cupboards for a few days. Now she is still a loner, but a very loved family member!
> View attachment 103303
> 
> 
> ...


Ah she's a beaut

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Ah she's a beaut



She is a lovely soul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (16/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (25/8/17)

devdev said:


> Yes this is old, as old as the internet, but still cracks me up:



And that folks is why you should always take your meds as the doctor prescribed!


----------



## Raindance (25/8/17)

And this is why I have been so silent lately...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KimH (25/8/17)

Raindance said:


> And this is why I have been so silent lately...
> View attachment 105492


Bladeus!! I see he's a bloody lazy as ever!


----------



## Raindance (25/8/17)

KimH said:


> Bladeus!! I see he's a bloody lazy as ever!


Runs in the family.. LOL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/9/17)

My photography skills - sun and shade showing her beautiful markings

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Neal (15/9/17)

Nambeza, one of our rescue cats and Amy, one of our rescue dogs being chommies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (28/9/17)

Neal said:


> Nambeza, one of our rescue cats and Amy, one of our rescue dogs being chommies.
> 
> View attachment 107319




Agg no that's too sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

It's cold in Durbs and Baby Choo wants to be on top of Dad 24/7!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/17)

Monzi loves Vape Mail... she dives into the box while I'm unpacking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## AniDey (9/10/17)

Mattewis.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (17/10/17)

Cat kisses aplenty tonight.


Regards

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (3/11/17)

Blade giving the regal evil eye...






Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Blade giving the regal evil eye...
> View attachment 112306
> 
> View attachment 112305
> ...



Blade is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/11/17)

Dad! Where are the crumbed one's, those with seven secret herbs and spices! And Dad! they are laughing at me, Make them stop!


It's a hard life being a spoiled house cat.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/11/17)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac (21/11/17)

Me holding a week and a half old white lion cub today. They are so cute!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Slick (21/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Me holding a week and a half old white lion cub today. They are so cute!


Where and how did you get the opportunity to do this?


----------



## zadiac (22/11/17)

Slick said:


> Where and how did you get the opportunity to do this?



Stopped at the Weltevrede Lion Farm near Heilbron on my way back from a meeting and the little critter was walking around there where we had lunch and couldn't resist playing with it for a few minutes. Didn't have time to go and photograph the mom and dad, but I have seen them before. Both white lions as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (22/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Me holding a week and a half old white lion cub today. They are so cute!


Epic @zadiac !

Even with a cute little lion cub in your hands you still look totally bad-ass though!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (22/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Epic @zadiac !
> 
> Even with a cute little lion cub in your hands you still look totally bad-ass though!



Nah.....my friends all say I'm cuddly like a teddy bear

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stillwaters (22/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Nah.....my friends all say I'm cuddly like a teddy bear


Maybe they mean grizzly bear but too scared to say so....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/17)

Baby Choo is very happy Dad is home from JHB!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (27/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo is very happy Dad is home from JHB!
> View attachment 114561


That there sir is love in its purest form.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gwshorten (29/11/17)

I was exploring the forum in my insomnia filled state and found this thread of our cats. So thought I'd introduce Travis to everyone here. As a student it's difficult to keep pets but there is no way I can go through life without one and Travis fills the spot perfectly





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

Baby Choo keeping an eye on the stuff being sold in the classifieds!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Faheem777 (7/12/17)

Meet Zaki, Persian chinchilla

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

My baby boy Charlie, and my sister’s cat, Neo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyro (20/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/12/17)

well well i have 6
rascal



misty


rascal. Bella. gesiggie


gesiggie


snow. mateves. misty

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/12/17)

Pikachu - One that moved to another family when we moved to Nigeria. The self-control is amazing







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (22/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Pikachu - One that moved to another family when we moved to Nigeria. The self-control is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of cats... But that is an insanely cute kitty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (25/12/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm not a fan of cats... But that is an insanely cute kitty!



You know what they say about people who don't like cats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/12/17)

after lunch vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyro (1/1/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (5/1/18)

Some white whiskers in my tank this morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Carnival (21/1/18)

Few things are cuter than kitty paws..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/18)

Not charmed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/1/18)

Quality time with dad








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/18)

zadiac said:


> Me holding a week and a half old white lion cub today. They are so cute!



Bloody el, I was about to say, that looks like a Lion!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

My B.B. holder while we watch the football.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (28/1/18)

I also love cats. 




The wife surprised me with a trip to the cheetah center near brits.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> I also love cats.
> 
> View attachment 120384
> 
> ...


I am the only one who finds it funny the big cats are eating out of an Ultra Dog tray?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gwshorten (28/1/18)

Been a tough weekend for me and my boy Travis. Thursday night my neighbour called him in to her place and then told me she feeds him and all.. I paid little attention thinking well I'm a student so if it saves me money why not...wrong! We heard her lock up her place and Travis was no where to be found. We looked until about 12 at night and eventually went to sleep as I had to get to work and my GF to varsity. After letting her out I heard a meow and saw Travis and when I picked him up his leg kind of stayed behind a little. I immediately took him to Valley Farm and found out he broke his leg.. I assume he jumped from her window which is on the 3rd floor.

Anyways I have been seeing him and he should be out tomorrow at the value of R15000! Money has no value when it comes to me and pets however I now have to pay this back to my father! Fun times as a student. 

Moral of the story.. Don't let your crazy neighbour feed your cat!

Shout out to Valley Farm for really providing for him. Yes it is expensive but the staff are very friendly and helpful.




















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (28/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I am the only one who finds it funny the big cats are eating out of an Ultra Dog tray?



I had the same question to the tour guide and she said its because they are a big sponser of pellets and wild animal feed to farms like them. But yes it was quite a chuckle on the tour when everybody saw all the feeding trays are branded that way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (28/1/18)

gwshorten said:


> Been a tough weekend for me and my boy Travis. Thursday night my neighbour called him in to her place and then told me she feeds him and all.. I paid little attention thinking well I'm a student so if it saves me money why not...wrong! We heard her lock up her place and Travis was no where to be found. We looked until about 12 at night and eventually went to sleep as I had to get to work and my GF to varsity. After letting her out I heard a meow and saw Travis and when I picked him up his leg kind of stayed behind a little. I immediately took him to Valley Farm and found out he broke his leg.. I assume he jumped from her window which is on the 3rd floor.
> 
> Anyways I have been seeing him and he should be out tomorrow at the value of R15000! Money has no value when it comes to me and pets however I now have to pay this back to my father! Fun times as a student.
> 
> ...


Hope he heals well and back to good health fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gwshorten (28/1/18)

gwshorten said:


> Been a tough weekend for me and my boy Travis. Thursday night my neighbour called him in to her place and then told me she feeds him and all.. I paid little attention thinking well I'm a student so if it saves me money why not...wrong! We heard her lock up her place and Travis was no where to be found. We looked until about 12 at night and eventually went to sleep as I had to get to work and my GF to varsity. After letting her out I heard a meow and saw Travis and when I picked him up his leg kind of stayed behind a little. I immediately took him to Valley Farm and found out he broke his leg.. I assume he jumped from her window which is on the 3rd floor.
> 
> Anyways I have been seeing him and he should be out tomorrow at the value of R15000! Money has no value when it comes to me and pets however I now have to pay this back to my father! Fun times as a student.
> 
> ...


This is not a way to boost a sale but I am trying to sell 2 NC v1s and a smok skyhook RDTA. Make an offer. I'm going to be selling as much as I can to make up the money.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (28/1/18)

gwshorten said:


> Been a tough weekend for me and my boy Travis. Thursday night my neighbour called him in to her place and then told me she feeds him and all.. I paid little attention thinking well I'm a student so if it saves me money why not...wrong! We heard her lock up her place and Travis was no where to be found. We looked until about 12 at night and eventually went to sleep as I had to get to work and my GF to varsity. After letting her out I heard a meow and saw Travis and when I picked him up his leg kind of stayed behind a little. I immediately took him to Valley Farm and found out he broke his leg.. I assume he jumped from her window which is on the 3rd floor.
> 
> Anyways I have been seeing him and he should be out tomorrow at the value of R15000! Money has no value when it comes to me and pets however I now have to pay this back to my father! Fun times as a student.
> 
> ...



wow, Travis is a hero, get well soon !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Trying to load the dishwasher....
I guess it's a sign I'm not meant to do dishes tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (31/1/18)

Christos said:


> Trying to load the dishwasher....
> I guess it's a sign I'm not meant to do dishes tonight!
> View attachment 120667


Or a sign that your cat needs a clean?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (31/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Or a sign that your cat needs a clean?


My kitty(for the p word that I can't mention) is clean....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (31/1/18)

Christos said:


> My kitty(for the p word that I can't mention) is clean....


Pictures or it didn't happen. You know the rules.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/18)

Baby Choo loves when Vape Mail arrives!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (31/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen. You know the rules.
> 
> Regards


This kind of graphic content is not allowed....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo loves when Vape Mail arrives!
> View attachment 120771
> View attachment 120772
> View attachment 120773


Your baby Choo looks like one of my cats. 

If I could find which cupboard she’s hiding in from the cold I would post a pic but she’s a no show in this horrid weather in the upper highway!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Your baby Choo looks like one of my cats.
> 
> If I could find which cupboard she’s hiding in from the cold I would post a pic but she’s a no show in this horrid weather in the upper highway!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

Eating tuna in a house with cats is not for sissies...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)

Comfy and content

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (11/3/18)

Joey, not allowing me to sit in my spot to watch the cricket!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/18)

Baby Choo inspecting the Bubble Wrap ready to protect the Dvarw's which hopefully will be arriving tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/3/18)

Came back from Abuja this afternoon to a nice surprise - 4 new additions to our family - born sometime over the weekend 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/18)

Baby Choo and Monzie got a new house today! Inspection and investigation under way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo and Monzie got a new house today! Inspection and investigation under way!
> View attachment 125579
> View attachment 125580


My friend has some fancy cat (maybe a Birman?), and when they moved back in with the folks the 5 alsatians thought the cat was a snack!

As a result poor Froo became a house-bound kitty. He recently built a giant cage outside his man-cave window, about 3m x 3m x 3m. Complete with ramps and little houses and even potted catnip. So now Froo has an entire room dedicated to his luxury. It's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen! The things we do for love.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777 (13/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo and Monzie got a new house today! Inspection and investigation under way!
> View attachment 125579
> View attachment 125580



I hope your cats use the house, bought a similiar house for my cat and it got used for 1 day only

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/18)

Faheem777 said:


> I hope your cats use the house, bought a similiar house for my cat and it got used for 1 day only



The secret is to put catnip all over it... but some training will be required because they are used to two baskets on my desk but I need the space so I'm hoping they will take to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faheem777 (13/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The secret is to put catnip all over it... but some training will be required because they are used to two baskets on my desk but I need the space so I'm hoping they will take to it.



Tried the catnip trick and it worked for a few minutes only lol I hope you have better luck than me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (13/3/18)

@Rob Fisher he prefers this window cill over the cat house

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/18)

Faheem777 said:


> @Rob Fisher he prefers this window cill over the cat house
> 
> View attachment 125629



Beautiful boy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

The beeg boss of the House.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/3/18)

rascal wants same love

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

I may be reposting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/3/18)

Feeding time in the Rheeder household 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog (30/3/18)

Old spice is now 18 years old, and still surprisingly active.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Bulldog (5/4/18)

Spice excited and bright eyed hoping REPLAY will be coming to the Ellitar.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/18)

Queen of the Castle!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (9/4/18)

She is beautiful and amazing eyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/18)

Baby Choo sleeping!



Baby Choo asking when I'm gonna stop with the camera!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/18)

Baby Choo keeping an eye on the Group Buy Admin!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

And the babies are now starting to explore their surroundings 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/18)

Baby Choo and the SolarStorm!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

I got up to fill my coffee cup and got this look when I came back

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)

Baby Choo and the SolarStorm!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (1/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo and the SolarStorm!
> View attachment 133944


@Rob Fisher, I bet you got a good talking to and possibly a bit of silent treatment when you got back from gallivanting overseas? 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)

Raindance said:


> @Rob Fisher, I bet you got a good talking to and possibly a bit of silent treatment when you got back from gallivanting overseas?



I didn't get much of a talking to because Baby Choo had almost lost her voice from crying so much. 

She hasn't left my side since I got back and I have to sneak out of the house without her seeing me go otherwise she sits on the driveway and screams.

I must say I have never had a cat like Choo ever and I have always had cats my whole life... she is so special... she really is a one-man cat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/18)

Baby Choo and the SolarStorm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/18)

My name is MISCHA , I am a lilac point Siamese , my dad is the only man in my universe.
I'm not fond of people but when I decided you're ok , I will come to you - not vica-versa , my fav spot :
on top of dad's pc to check he does'nt go to ''funny'' websites

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (22/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 136253
> My name is MISCHA , I am a lilac point Siamese , my dad is the only man in my universe.
> I'm not fond of people but when I decided you're ok , I will come to you - not vica-versa , my fav spot :
> on top of dad's pc to check he does'nt go to ''funny'' websites.


Dogs have owners, cats have servants!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

Ok peeps - I am REILLY, My dad's boy- he got me AUG 2016 and I looked after him when he fell off his motorbike in SEPT 2016[careless human] , So we really bonded when he was incapacitated for 7 weeks ! I have a sister called MISCHA but she's no fun and a dog sister that love to play with me, I also have a dog brother but he is too big to play with ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

Faheem777 said:


> @Rob Fisher he prefers this window cill over the cat house
> 
> View attachment 125629


BEAUTIFUL GATTO !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

Q: What do you call a pile of kittens?
A: a meowntain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

Q: Did you hear about the cat who swallowed a ball of yarn?
A: She had a litter of mittens.


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

Q: Where does a cat go when he looses his tail? 
A: The re-tail store!


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

Cats ,Like most four-legged mammals, they have five toes on the front, but their back paws only have four toes. Scientists think the four-toe back paws might help them run faster.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/18)

Cats sleep up to eighteen hours a day, but never quite as deep as humans.
Instead, they fall asleep quickly and wake up intermittently to check to see if their environment is still safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Cats sleep up to eighteen hours a day, but never quite as deep as humans.
> Instead, they fall asleep quickly and wake up intermittently to check to see if their environment is still safe.


They also wake up intermittently to attack any bare feet walking past and go back to sleep once they have fresh blood on their paws

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/18)

Baby Choo knows something is up with the suitcases so she is sitting right on me to try and convince me not to go away for a week!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (11/8/18)

KitKat wants some love

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/18)

quick smile ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/18)

Pop down to Sir Vape on Friday night at 6:30pm to support the Doggie's and Kitties! All funds to go to the SPCA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (14/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pop down to Sir Vape on Friday night at 6:30pm to support the Doggie's and Kitties! All funds to go to the SPCA!
> View attachment 141867


Nice gesture!
I wish someone would do something like this for the K9 Unit and their handlers in Kruger, they try to protect our natural heritage with the bare minimum in extremely hazardous conditions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (30/8/18)

What is ‘that’ doing on ‘our’ bed!?


Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/18)

back from shopping ,
Mischa - what did you buy me??

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/18)

Monzie in a box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/18)

It is cold again in Winston Park! Monzie and Choo are both in their Winter setups in the vape cave!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (9/9/18)

Catching some sun....

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (9/9/18)

Any further on the Vape Cave design @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> Any further on the Vape Cave design @Rob Fisher



@Bulldog no not yet... still trying to work out what to do... plus both my kids are looking to leave the nest so we will have other rooms available as well... don't wanna spend money on a man cave when there are other options. May still do it but we have to decide which way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey (14/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 146196


Rob , are you scaring the children ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)

Mischa keeping dad company next to the Pc . Guess she is waiting for us to start the braai !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)

Rilley, my boy,

does'nt want to do anything today .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/18)

I always struggle to get Mischa to show off her blue eyes . I sneaked this one over the weekend .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (29/9/18)

Diesel wants me to rewick his mod.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/18)




----------



## lesvaches (15/10/18)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/18)

Reilly- keeping Dad company on a Sunday morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/11/18)

Getting help to pitstop the BB









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/11/18)

Dad asked me to look after his Billet Box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/18)

This is how it goes in this house , the bed belongs to , Mischa the Siamese and smallest shareholder , Quan the Chow , the oldest occupant , and Jinx ,mixed Lab the naughtiest and most hyperactive owner. Reilly, my boy cat, is somewhere chasing goggas and other things .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> This is how it goes in this house , the bed belongs to , Mischa the Siamese and smallest shareholder , Quan the Chow , the oldest occupant , and Jinx ,mixed Lab the naughtiest and most hyperactive owner. Reilly, my boy cat, is somewhere chasing goggas and other things .
> View attachment 152779


such nice aminals

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/18)

*Mischa* - ''now let's see if this funny smelling glass thingie will break if I swipe it to the floor ''




*Rilley* - ''I will hide so long , Dad is going to be pissed off if you break his things...''

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/18)

This oke can get comfortable anywhere, he is his own pillow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Neal (10/12/18)

Bro and sis being communal. Nambeza on left Pez on right, our two rescue cats.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (11/12/18)

tfw you realize the neighbors cat now belongs to you...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/18)

Rob always have the coolest pic's with Choo and his vape gear , 
Mischa is too full of cat ideas to listen to my picture ideas,
but today I got her to at least sit next to the Smok ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/18)

Happy Christmas/ holidays , these were too cute ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (26/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> This is how it goes in this house , the bed belongs to , Mischa the Siamese and smallest shareholder , Quan the Chow , the oldest occupant , and Jinx ,mixed Lab the naughtiest and most hyperactive owner. Reilly, my boy cat, is somewhere chasing goggas and other things .
> View attachment 152779



Gorgeous - all of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/18)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 154733


Like the ''floating'' Christmas tree ,good idea, Catnip can't break anymore baubles .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/19)

2 of our rescues

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/19)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/19)

Super happy cat this morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/19)

Good morning dear friends , I write this with a broken heart .My boy RILLEY died last night , the vet thinks it must have been a spider that bit him[neurotoxin] .
We tried everything but to no avail .
Go in peace my boy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (18/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Good morning dear friends , I write this with a broken heart .My boy RILLEY died last night , the vet thinks it must have been a spider that bit him[neurotoxin] .
> We tried everything but to no avail .
> Go in peace my boy.
> View attachment 156262


sorry to hear @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/19)

So so sorry @ARYANTO! My thoughts are with you...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/1/19)

So sorry to hear @ARYANTO .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (18/1/19)

Mate, very sorry to hear this. Anyone who has lost a beloved animal, which is probably most of us that follow this thread, can only feel for you. Hope you are ok, or as well as you can be right now. Have been there and it hurts. Stay strong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (19/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Good morning dear friends , I write this with a broken heart .My boy RILLEY died last night , the vet thinks it must have been a spider that bit him[neurotoxin] .
> We tried everything but to no avail .
> Go in peace my boy.
> View attachment 156262


So sorry to hear this news. I wish the words to console you came as easy as the tears i feel inside.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/1/19)

Hoo Dis?

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

Good morning people ,
My name is RILLEY TOO , My dad got me from the S.P.C.A. on Monday morning , I'm not the other Rilley's replacement ,Dad just got me to 
cure his heartache . I'm still a baby buy you will see a lot more of me .

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Raindance (26/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 156863
> 
> Good morning people ,
> My name is RILLEY TOO , My dad got me from the S.P.C.A. on Monday morning , I'm not the other Rilley's replacement ,Dad just got me to
> cure his heartache . I'm still a baby buy you will see a lot more of me .


Can see he is all attitude. Going to grow up to become quite the meneer!

Lovely!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

Raindance said:


> Can see he is all attitude. Going to grow up to become quite the meneer!
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> Regards


Thank you ! Yes indeed a real meneer , attitude galore but bonded with me already ,sleeping in Dad's arms at night and 
follow me everywhere , beautiful personality . I was so depressed after Rilley died so unexpectedly.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Neal (26/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you ! Yes indeed a real meneer , attitude galore but bonded with me already ,sleeping in Dad's arms at night and
> follow me everywhere , beautiful personality . I was so depressed after Rilley died so unexpectedly.



He is beautiful. I hope he lifts your spirits and brings you joy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/1/19)

my stepdaughter found 3 kittens next to the roud
now i have to feed them

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

Neal said:


> He is beautiful. I hope he lifts your spirits and brings you joy.


Thank you so much Neal , he is so sweet .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> my stepdaughter found 3 kittens next to the roud
> now i have to feed them
> View attachment 156872


You are a true hero!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dolfie (27/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> You are a true hero!


Nov someone shot my cat may he burn in Hell. Dec we decided to adopt and here is our new child Jasper.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/19)

Dolfie said:


> Nov someone shot my cat may he burn in Hell. Dec we decided to adopt and here is our new child Jasper.


Beautiful boy , they tend to creep so deep into our hearts and then a dumb cxxt who does'nt like animals kill them , happened to my dog on the farm , we knew who did it but could'nt prove anything.Take good care of him , they are precious .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/19)

An update on Mr Rilley Too , super active little boy ,creeping very deep into my heart , playing hide and seek...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> my stepdaughter found 3 kittens next to the roud
> now i have to feed them
> View attachment 156872


MR Rooikat , how is it going with your babies ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/19)

Rilley Too... Every cat is a tiger when in a bush, very true !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jessica-ann (17/2/19)

We have 3 cats, Sky and Missy investigating my new washing machine and the baby Storm. Love them soooo much!








Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (17/2/19)

Love the way this guy sleeps

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/19)

Not sure if this was a present from Baby Choo or it came to visit on its own... but it has been sent back to the Gorge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if this was a present from Baby Choo or it came to visit on its own... but it has been sent back to the Gorge!
> View attachment 158750
> View attachment 158751



What a beautiful specimen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (21/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if this was a present from Baby Choo or it came to visit on its own... but it has been sent back to the Gorge!
> View attachment 158750
> View attachment 158751


It heard you have a sssolar ssstorm museum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (21/2/19)

If it's not junior hogging my bed it's these two... note the S shape @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/19)

Baby Choo checking out the Dani No 6!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Baby Choo's fat sister Monzie checking out Dani Red!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo's fat sister Monzie checking out Dani Red!
> View attachment 159154

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo's fat sister Monzie checking out Dani Red!
> View attachment 159154



Meet fatty - a distant cousin from Port Elizabeth 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Meet fatty - a distant cousin from Port Elizabeth



Fatty is a TANK! Cute all the same!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fatty is a TANK! Cute all the same!



Special diet food doesn't help - he eats his sister's special food as well (for older cats - she is 10) and it is suspected that he bullies other cats in the complex for their food too. His sister is actually in cahoots with him - she will sometimes cry for food and when then fed, will step aside for him to eat it. 

But he has personality like no other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Special diet food doesn't help - he eats his sister's special food as well (for older cats - she is 10) and it is suspected that he bullies other cats in the complex for their food too. His sister is actually in cahoots with him - she will sometimes cry for food and when then fed, will step aside for him to eat it.
> 
> But he has personality like no other.



100%! NOt easy to put one on a diet when you have two or more!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## lesvaches (28/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

Now that I have a new chair guess who DIBS the old one?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Jessica-ann (5/3/19)

Missy does not like it when there's a storm and thunder.





Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## cgs (5/3/19)

When I get home from work...





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/3/19)

All snug on the kitchen chair






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Meet fatty - a distant cousin from Port Elizabeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our large and in charge rescue:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/3/19)

IFRS checking out the Cotton Bacon...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (13/3/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> IFRS checking out the Cotton Bacon...



Wow @ace_d_house_cat - hows that name!
IFRS
Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/3/19)

Silver said:


> Wow @ace_d_house_cat - hows that name!
> IFRS
> Lol



yeah, my wife named her. I supposed you know what line of work she's in now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> yeah, my wife named her. I supposed you know what line of work she's in now



Lol, is your cat a pain in the neck ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/3/19)

Silver said:


> Lol, is your cat a pain in the neck ?



Ironically not!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/3/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> IFRS checking out the Cotton Bacon...


Does not look if she doesn’t approve of the cotton “bacon” so much, maybe she expects the latter part

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Does not look if she doesn’t approve of the cotton “bacon” so much, maybe she expects the latter part



Exactly that. That's my "I want a treat" face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/3/19)

It was a tough week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (16/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/19)

On your feet lose your seat in my house

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/3/19)

Keeping Dad company while I try and get some work done before load shedding 





Break done, back to the grind!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/19)

Cat was ninja kicking the little one. Not sure who was happier with this situation.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (20/3/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/3/19)

Odin chilling with his Dad on the couch for some loadshedding chin rubs....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/19)

Baby Choo approves of the new Mod!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 161203


And this beaut does'nt need any introduction *****

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/19)

And now for the growing pains in a place I used to call home...
The cow in the house - everything is mine. MISCHA



RILLEY TOO - MY Dads boy , should have been called Shaddow


Big boy RILLEY TOO I can interfere on the pc , play with cotton [aka wicking material] WATCH THIS SPACE...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

Chilling with me on the bed





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Odin chilling with his Dad on the couch for some loadshedding chin rubs....
> View attachment 161226


Beautiful name!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## cgs (3/4/19)

Her album, "Reflections", drops April 31st.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/19)

Baby Choo and the Hellfire Titan!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## lesvaches (11/4/19)

Gets all defensive because his favorite bush was being trimmed.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (11/4/19)

lesvaches said:


> Gets all defensive because his favorite bush was being trimmed.
> View attachment 163369


You really need to trim your bush more often....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Elmien (11/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/19)

Baby Choo loves the new all clear and silver Droid!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/19)

Lovely photos of Choo and the Droid @Rob Fisher 
Is that with the iPhone?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/19)

Silver said:


> Lovely photos of Choo and the Droid @Rob Fisher
> Is that with the iPhone?



Yip all my pics these days are with my iPhone X Max.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (13/4/19)

A rainy day and all the boys are hibernating inside.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)

...YES , I do love you..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)

RILLEY TOO playing hide and seek in Dad's backpack...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)

JINX pissxd off with me and the camera...she slipped in by the cat section by human error - sorry

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/19)

What makes you think it's a dash chilly in Durbs today?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/19)

Baby Choo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (27/4/19)

Nothing better than coming home from a long hard days hunting and kicking your feet up and sitting in front of the fire....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/4/19)

Moved into out new place on friday, fetched the two kitties yesterday and they are now indoors for two or 3 weeks...eish.

Will see if i can get some new pictures of Sky and Storm tonight.

Any tips from anyone that moved house?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Any tips from anyone that moved house?



Keep them in one room for a few days with their toys and blankies... then let them roam the house for a few days until they seem settled then let them out into the garden under supervision and see how they go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (29/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Moved into out new place on friday, fetched the two kitties yesterday and they are now indoors for two or 3 weeks...eish.
> 
> Will see if i can get some new pictures of Sky and Storm tonight.
> 
> Any tips from anyone that moved house?


What Rob said. They will naturally become curious as they become comfy in a room. Also, try keep the room for them as they will often return to their safe spot whilst being curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (30/4/19)

Christos said:


> What Rob said. They will naturally become curious as they become comfy in a room. Also, try keep the room for them as they will often return to their safe spot whilst being curious.



Thanks guys, 

Must say its been two days today being the third and they seem much more relaxed. roaming around the house and eating like usual.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/19)

Cold snap in Durbs this weekend!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (4/6/19)

Storm hiding under a small lap desk while the wife is busy working tonight








Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

RILLEY TOO,

celebrating his ''coming'' fathersdays!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

RILLEY TOO, CELEBRATING ''FATHERSDAY''

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/19)

I just washed this thing!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

The world according to Riccey Too,[very junior]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

was that the food tin.....?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/19)

Waiting for food as usual... Lol








Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (19/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## cgs (20/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (23/6/19)

While on FaceTime last night, Blade decided to say hallo.



Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/19)

Baby Choo staying warm with Dad!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (6/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo staying warm with Dad!
> View attachment 171406


LOL, must be rough when the temperature drops below 23 degrees in Durbs! BC sure looks happy with her efforts in training you just right @Rob Fisher 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/19)

Rilley Too checking out the world.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/19)

Rilley Too , chilling .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/7/19)

My helper today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My helper today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/19)

Baby Choo in a winter sunbeam!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (9/8/19)

You may call it a laptop, its actual function is as a heated mattress for the ruling species.


Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/19)

This bugger needed his attention regardless of what I thought I needed to get done

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (10/8/19)

BumbleBee said:


> This bugger needed his attention regardless of what I thought I needed to get done
> 
> View attachment 174329


So you thought your priorities had any significance in the feline scope of things! lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/19)

Rilley Too ... bedtime.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/19)

devdev said:


> Yes this is old, as old as the internet, but still cracks me up:



crazy cat lady in the making...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (18/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 175036
> 
> Rilley Too ... bedtime.


Awesome photo @ARYANTO !

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)

Rilley Too pretending to be a flower...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)

Mischa parking on Dad's leg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/9/19)

Raindance said:


> You may call it a laptop, its actual function is as a heated mattress for the ruling species.
> View attachment 174324
> 
> Regards



Some say that this is a notebook bag but it's main function is a cushion for IFRS.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Some say that this is a notebook bag but it's main function is a cushion for IFRS.



Lol @ace_d_house_cat , I still chuckle when I see the name IFRS, hehe
So cute

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (10/9/19)

BumbleBee said:


> I just washed this thing!
> 
> View attachment 169425
> View attachment 169426


Your not alone as long as you dont have small scratches on your bonnet lol 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/19)

The vaper said:


> Your not alone as long as you dont have small scratches on your bonnet lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Ya, these are cats, not geckos 
Fortunately those scratches aren’t as bad as the ones caused by careless a-holes and shopping trolleys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

BumbleBee said:


> Ya, these are cats, not geckos
> Fortunately those scratches aren’t as bad as the ones caused by careless a-holes and shopping trolleys


Thats true

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 172131
> 
> Rilley Too , chilling .



Oh my ... amazing @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (15/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

RILLEY Too , having a look at the world after dozing the whole afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/19)

All day hibernating Rilley 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CashKat88 (25/11/19)

A massive Roar(yawn) from Ollie 






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (25/11/19)

Ollie and his big brother Bear taking an afternoon nap





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/19)

The perfect partnership , Rilley Too and his big sister Jynx , escaping the heat , chilling on the kitchen tiles.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/19)

Miss Mischa , pretending to be a copper ornament...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/20)

Dad and Choo sleeping in the afternoon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hazard (11/1/20)

watching the birds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (15/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 187542


He looks super angry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (15/1/20)

Explorer Ollie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CashKat88 (19/1/20)

Brother Bear & Ollie bean

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> View attachment 187545
> Explorer Ollie


Lol, one of our cats "LUDO" also loves curling up in the tumble drier!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

Rilley , Dad's handsome ''son''

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/20)

Just a beautiful cat picture off the net.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (5/2/20)

Found this little thing in my front garden this morning. Looks about 10 weeks old and was starving

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88 (6/2/20)

supermoto said:


> Found this little thing in my front garden this morning. Looks about 10 weeks old and was starving
> View attachment 189448
> View attachment 189449
> View attachment 189450


You have no choice but to keep him now  super cute 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (6/2/20)

Ollie sleeps in the weirdest ways haha, started off bothering bear then fell asleep 





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## supermoto (7/2/20)

CashKat88 said:


> You have no choice but to keep him now  super cute
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


We want to keep her.. Just need to slowly introduce her to our dogs. One is an ardent hunter and if she had the chance the kitty would be lunch. The old dog likes cats and the other one is just curious about what are we keeping in the office.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/20)

supermoto said:


> Found this little thing in my front garden this morning. Looks about 10 weeks old and was starving
> View attachment 189448
> View attachment 189449
> View attachment 189450


Now that is ''AAAAAH'' Congrats with the new addition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/20)

Rilley Too , doing what he does best .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## supermoto (14/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Now that is ''AAAAAH'' Congrats with the new addition




little Purrdy has now made herself a permanent member of the family

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88 (14/2/20)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 190095
> little Purrdy has now made herself a permanent member of the family


They have a habit of doing that  Cat's do what they like  glad you kept him and he has a home now, such a cute kitten, reminds me of our Ollie but the grey version





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/20)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 190095
> little Purrdy has now made herself a permanent member of the family


That is going to be one beautiful cat .


----------



## supermoto (18/2/20)

The start of the introductions.
If he accepts the cat we think he'll protect it from the other dog

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (19/2/20)

supermoto said:


> The start of the introductions.
> If he accepts the cat we think he'll protect it from the other dog
> View attachment 190348



From that pic it doesn't look like the dog is the one having trouble accepting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/2/20)

Rilley too - contemplating the meaning of cat life ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88 (2/3/20)

Grumpy Ollie





Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/20)

Baby Choo ready for a good night's sleep! On the massage chair with her Mom and Dad close by!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

RilleyToo caring zilch about lock downs and stuff just watching the braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (29/3/20)

Storm chilling on me, he never does this but does lie at our feet on the bed at night.






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

StompieZA said:


> Storm chilling on me, he never does this but does lie at our feet on the bed at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful cat that .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

Madam Mischa decided to check her human and promptly evacuated her majestic, skinny ass back into the house...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)

Rilley Too, basking in the autumn sun , this boy is happiest when he is close to dad , I am on the other side of that curtain .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 193354


Glad to see I'm not the only one trying to protect the lounge suite with throws and covers .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one trying to protect the lounge suite with throws and covers .


But of course! My lounge is a mismatch of blankets because of the cats and dogs. We rescue animals so we have quite the collection at the moment.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)

The Queen , MISCHA , parked on Dad's lap this morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/20)

Baby Choo in a sunbeam!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)

Miss Misch , playing ''secretary'' on Dad's chair the moment I lift my ass ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)

@supermoto
how is your kitten and dogs getting along ?


----------



## supermoto (4/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @supermoto
> how is your kitten and dogs getting along ?


We moved 2 days before lockdown so all the animals are having to get used to a new place. Now they're settling we may have time to start introducing them properly. Also we acquired another kitten so we've had to wait for him to grow a bit bigger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)

supermoto said:


> We moved 2 days before lockdown so all the animals are having to get used to a new place. Now they're settling we may have time to start introducing them properly. Also we acquired another kitten so we've had to wait for him to grow a bit bigger


Sweet , so all of them is going to adjust .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (23/5/20)

Bear just chilling in the sun

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)

Her Royal highness decided to honor me with a visit . 
HRH Mischa

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (29/5/20)

I swear Ollie is such a poser, he should be a cat model

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## supermoto (2/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Sweet , so all of them is going to adjust .


I made a flyscreen type door so the dogs and cats can see each other to hopefully get to be friends. Our oldest dog seems a bit aggressive towards them which surprised me as she grew up with cats.
The silver cat (purrdy) is now about 6 -7 months now and midnight( the black one.. In case you hadn't guessed) is about 5 months we think.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/20)

Rilley Too ,being a box baby ,playing with Dad .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/20)

Madam Mischa claiming her place in the sun .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/20)

ON my lap - right now...Reilley Too and Mischa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/20)

Sun setting ... The Sphinx

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/20)

Baby Choo having an awesome sleep!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Devon Strydom (2/8/20)

My Bacardi fast asleep

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/20)

Storm chilling in his usual evening place while i watch some series





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)

If your cat child parks like this , you know he thinks he is a human...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (11/8/20)

Momo and Kitara, chilling with mom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/8/20)

I love these assholes! The ginger in particular is an asshole, but I love her regardless

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/20)

Madam Mischa - taking in a bit of winter sunshine behind the glass of her private sunspot .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/20)

If Baby Choo was a Giraffe!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (11/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (24/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)

Rilley [the acrobat or is that acrocat ?] at the Circus - aka chilling/sunning on my balcony railing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

Rilley Too, playing hide and seek with Dad

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/20)

Baby Choo is supposed to be guarding the mods and Dvarw's but she curled up in a ball and went to sleep!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (8/11/20)

Momo relaxing on a hot Sunday afternoon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (8/11/20)

My newest addition! Found the lil thing thurs evening... 
It was a newborn...
Now its 3 weeks of feeding every 2hrs (the things we do for our furbabies!)

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/20)

Super Service as always from Creme de Vape! The Dani SBS's and second Squape A[rise] arrived safely today! Baby Choo was also happy because she got the Box and blue tissue paper!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/20)

I also get very happy when I see blue tissue paper

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Angelskeeper (21/11/20)

This lil guy is now a week old!! He's a fighter alright!a

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/20)

Madam Mischa's cold

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex (23/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/12/20)

I wanted the dish cloth. Cat said bugger off human, I’m comfy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/20)

Rilley taking a S-T-R-E-T-C-H

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (30/12/20)

Hi all cat lovers I need some advise with tick and fleas problem please

I got two siamese cats and got a problem with fleas 
I've tried Spot on(in fact bought it yesterday) but it doesn't seemed to work
I've tried revolution and after two or three days it seems pointless 
I haven't used bravecto yet because it's quite expensive and I'm afraid it's just going to be a waste of money 

We stay on a small holding so alot of trees and bush around me but the cats doesn't go to the bushes 

I got karbadust but to sprinkle everywhere do sleep during the day is going to be alot of bottles and the I bought some powder(Ultrum powder) from the vet yesterday to put on the cats but looks like it's not working

The thing is I can't just put anything on the lawn etc that might kill the fleas and maybe my cats also

I know the fleas is now a big problem with this unusual weather we have but I need some information I'm to afraid to put karbadust on the cats also

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/12/20)

The vaper said:


> Hi all cat lovers I need some advise with tick and fleas problem please
> 
> I got two siamese cats and got a problem with fleas
> I've tried Spot on(in fact bought it yesterday) but it doesn't seemed to work
> ...



Have you tried Bravecto? I give my dogs the chew tablets every 3 months. No ticks, no fleas. And if the ticks and fleas dont want to be on your pets, they have no reason to hang around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (30/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Have you tried Bravecto? I give my dogs the chew tablets every 3 months. No ticks, no fleas. And if the ticks and fleas dont want to be on your pets, they have no reason to hang around.


Thanks for the advise but
No they are a bit expensive and everybody always said Revolution is the best and it's a no go 
I don't want to spend money on something that might work or not

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (30/12/20)

The vaper said:


> Thanks for the advise but
> No they are a bit expensive and everybody always said Revolution is the best and it's a no go
> I don't want to spend money on something that might work or not



Mate, I agree with @DarthBranMuffin, Bravecto is definitely worth checking out. I live in a rural setting with 4 dogs/2 cats and Bravecto works like an absolute charm. It does seem expensive but if you factor in what you would spend on spot on/flea powder/shampoo/dyflea over a 3 month period it is well worth it. Just make sure you give them the correct dosage for their weight. I struggled with flea/tick problem for years, I promise you bravecto really does work. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (30/12/20)

Neal said:


> Mate, I agree with @DarthBranMuffin, Bravecto is definitely worth checking out. I live in a rural setting with 4 dogs/2 cats and Bravecto works like an absolute charm. It does seem expensive but if you factor in what you would spend on spot on/flea powder/shampoo/dyflea over a 3 month period it is well worth it. Just make sure you give them the correct dosage for their weight. I struggled with flea/tick problem for years, I promise you bravecto really does work. Good luck.


Thanks I will try it out I just need to wait for the Frontline to work out before I give them bravecto

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/21)

Bravecto - had a flea plague here as well , tried Frontline etc but the only thing that worked . 2 dogs and 2 cats.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (7/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Bravecto - had a flea plague here as well , tried Frontline etc but the only thing that worked . 2 dogs and 2 cats.


I'm definitely gonna give it a go found a vet near me that's a little cheaper than other

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Orch1d (7/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Hi all cat lovers I need some advise with tick and fleas problem please
> 
> I got two siamese cats and got a problem with fleas
> I've tried Spot on(in fact bought it yesterday) but it doesn't seemed to work
> ...



Good Day 

I highly recommend the Seresto collar :

it works better then frontline and lasts longer. 8months 
Just make sure your fur baby is not allergic ( one of my furbabies was so I had to give it to his sibling )

Takealot is much cheaper than Vet/Pet Shops

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/21)

Rilley dreaming of ''The Land of Mice and Goggas'' little bugger caught a bat the other night and proudly presented it to me ,luckily I grew up on a farm , bats were commonplace , Caitlin on the other hand fled screaming into her room ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/21)

Baby Choo got all excited when she saw Lizards on the David Attenborough series on my one screen!



Why are you laughing at me Dad?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (31/5/21)

My lil rescue is now 9months old!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (26/6/21)

Found an old pic of who my wife refers to now as “your baby” cause it just looooooves me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (26/6/21)

This is the schmuck these days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)

My children cuddling on the couch, winter in GP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (24/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/21)

Baby Choo actually found a sunbeam this morning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/21)

What a schmuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (16/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (16/8/21)

Now you see me....
Now you don't.....

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/8/21)

This guy was living in the parking lot of our new HQ and somehow snuck his way into Giz's house, now I am not saying he was intentionally taken there but I am definitely saying he was intentionally taken there, he is just such a sweetie.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/21)

I’m sure this cat could be classified as a liquid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## supermoto (19/8/21)

Cold and wet today. Snuggle up to stay warm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (22/8/21)

From sleeping to eating me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/9/21)

Munchkins, gotta love them. Miss mine terribly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (27/9/21)

“It’s a hard knock life”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/21)

I’m sitting here starving but won’t get up cause my cat looks too comfy…

Reactions: Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/21)

Rilley relaxing -playing Sphynx

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88 (13/10/21)

look at that belly

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/10/21)

Ollie the jungle cat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/22)

It's cold and very wet in Durbs, and Baby Choo has found a warm spot under Dad's oversized puff jacket!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/5/22)

Happy cat

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/5/22)

Just two kittens lying in the laundry. Nothing to see here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/5/22)

Whats in the bag dad?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/6/22)

This is how I watch football in my house. Blanket + chilly night + cat = happy!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/8/22)

Every cat owner should be able to relate to this. I do...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/9/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 260867


lot of miaaw's there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/11/22)

Cat not impressed I’m giving the TV and my coffee some attention!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/22)

Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/22)

It’s a tough life

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/12/22)

That's it, from now on I am measuring all new cats that enter our house based on this principle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/22)

We were going to play backgammon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/22)

And then she took offence to the Christmas table tree

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SessionDrummer (24/12/22)

Cats Rule !!!!!

AND, they make you WORK for it.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/1/23)

Our beautiful little 'Weirdo', a.k.a. Asterix

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/1/23)

ivc_mixer said:


> Our beautiful little 'Weirdo', a.k.a. Asterix
> 
> View attachment 267946


Wow that’s cute!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

